# Woman claiming to be Colonel's wife abuses police



## crankthatskunk

Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.

She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!! 
How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Look Relax Dude. They are women. They are privileged. They would use Women Card and can Go away with it. They can also get bail easily bcz of being women. Nothing wrong here until and unless it was a Male Officer

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## StormBreaker

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!


The worst quality of this nation is to misuse the power and force their non existent authority over law.

“Mein colonel ki biwi hon”, So what ?

Colonel hai, Koi Bani e Pakistan nai hai...

Grade 17 Army Officer ho ya Civil, Both are “Servants” of this country, Not abba dada...

Instead, She could have politely requested.

The uniforms in my family never do such things, As i have witnessed on multiple occasions, As they believe in respecting the law and not taking their ranks over their senses or heads...

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## crankthatskunk

I am disgusted to say the least, from her behaviour. 

I have twitted PM Imran Khan, for him to order actions against her. She should not be allowed to get away with such shocking behaviour. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263133069751582721

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

Army officers are paid Servants of the State. They dont hold a higher position than any of us. If theyre fighting, were paying their salaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

First PMLN started treating PTI voters as foreigners and then constantly hate mongering against army.
Stop posting anything from pmln.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!


How do we know she's actually a Colonel's wife?



crankthatskunk said:


> I am disgusted to say the least, from her behaviour.
> 
> I have twitted PM Imran Khan, for him to order actions against her. She should not be allowed to get away with such shocking behaviour.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263133069751582721


You should have clarified that she claimed to be the wife of a colonel. I didn't see any evidence in the video to support her claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Death Professor

Should be put in jail. Totally, unacceptable attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

SHAH BAAZ said:


> Army officers are paid Servants of the State. They dont hold a higher position than any of us. If theyre fighting, were paying their salaries.


NO Army officer was involved in this video.

Even the woman claiming to be the wife of a Colonel did not provide anything to support her claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> NO Army officer was involved in this video.
> 
> Even the woman claiming to be the wife of a Colonel did not provide anything to support her claims.



Damn women, always causing corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adios Amigo

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!


Well she has managed to earn a lot of respect for her husband, his uniform and his unit in a very short time!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

SHAH BAAZ said:


> Damn women, always causing corruption.


We have a problem in our society in general.

Do you remember the woman in a mall in Lahore who got upset with a female sales clerk and starting beating her up, yanking her hair and abusing her? Same kind of attitude and likely same social class.

A lot of videos and incidents like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## crankthatskunk

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> How do we know she's actually a Colonel's wife?
> 
> 
> You should have clarified that she claimed to be the wife of a colonel. I didn't see any evidence in the video to support her claim.



More reasons, she should be put in the jail. Add the charge of impersonation to other charges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

crankthatskunk said:


> More reasons, she should be put in the jail. Add the charge of impersonation to other charges.


I agree - please recognize that I am not at all condoning the behavior, just pointing out that merely because someone claims to be XYZ doesn't mean they actually are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adios Amigo

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> NO Army officer was involved in this video.
> 
> Even the woman claiming to be the wife of a Colonel did not provide anything to support her claims.


She claims to be the wife of CO of 64 FF ..... that can be easily verified ..... if true, she has put Colonel sab in pretty embarrassing position by her despicable behavior!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Adios Amigo said:


> She claims to be the wife of CO of 64 FF ..... that can be easily verified ..... if true, she has put Colonel sab in pretty embarrassing position by despicable behavior!


I agree, and in my view if she is correct, the Army needs to engage in damage control and ask the Colonel to tender a public apology.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jungibaaz

This is a national disease, our folk get the slightest taste of wealth and power and the firauniyat comes out to full display.


AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> NO Army officer was involved in this video.
> 
> Even the woman claiming to be the wife of a Colonel did not provide anything to support her claims.


True, she should be the one who bares the consequences of her actions in this vid. And if the Officer and Gentlemen is real, then he should control his wife. But I’ve witnessed plenty of this holier than thou and ‘bloody civilian’ like attitude from actual officers, serving and retired in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## American Pakistani

Whoever she is, should be arrested and thrown behind bars. Make an example out of her. Charge her with treason because she have brought shame to armed forces who are sacrificing themselves protecting the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adios Amigo

Trango Towers said:


> So the b1tch sleeps with a colonel...that's her claim to fame? Clearly the colonel has a little one. What a polite policeman...should have punched the fugly b1tch and dragged her to the cells..also arrested the colonel


Sure the video boils one up..... but this isn't the way to post your anger...not specially for the supposed colonel ...who himself is oblivion to the whole situation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I agree, and in my view if she is correct, the Army needs to engage in damage control and ask the Colonel to tender a public apology.


Precisely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

American Pakistani said:


> Whoever she is, should be arrested and thrown behind bars. Make an example out of her. Charge her with treason because she have brought shame to armed forces who are sacrificing themselves protecting the country.


Treason is too far, even handed application of the law for everyone. She should be prosecuted for assaulting police personnel and numerous traffic violations. That should suffice, and it should always happen whether or not a video surfaces causing public anger, it should happen every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## khail007

Aurat March in full swing ... any 'Aurat' or claim to be the 'Wife of any member of Armed Forces' does not warrant such behaviour.
On many occasions, I have seen that armed forces personnel are fully complying to check post SOP.
Here the behaviour is strange or may staged with some vested interests.
Will wait to see the identity of women involved - about claiming to be wife of the Colonel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

A colonel should atleast have taste..
From no angle she looks like an army mans wife...

Correct me if i am wrong..
If she is a poor colonel wife.. i am sure he is feeling ashamed amongst his ranks..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

khail007 said:


> Will wait to see the identity of women involved - about claiming to be wife of the Colonel.


Twitter and facebook are great at identifying people in situations such as these.

Anyone who finds out, please keep this thread updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

I S I said:


> G. A. S. H. T. I


27wi shab...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Jungibaaz said:


> And if the Officer and Gentlemen is real, then he should control his wife.


In general, if this isn't already being done, the Army, Navy and Air Force need to make sure that their personnel, officers especially, are given a clear message that they and their immediate family members are in no way to bring up their occupation and rank in any way outside of authorized situations or social conversations.

Extended family may be impossible to control, but spouses and children absolutely.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## El Sidd

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Extended family may be impossible to control, but spouses and children absolutely.



Control as in?

To tell them what to wear and what to say and how to behave?

Oh Mehwish hayat wont like that.


----------



## YeBeWarned

I hope she is true to her words and take the uniform off from the Subedaar  I am sure he would liked it ..

She might be wife of Col, but is ka attitude bata raha hai ke Col Popcorn wale Col ki Biwi ho gi hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

El Sidd said:


> Control as in?
> 
> To tell them what to wear and what to say and how to behave?
> 
> Oh Mehwish hayat wont like that.


Please read the rest of the post and that wondrous thing called a 'thread title' - the 'control' part is with respect to using the rank and occupation in the military to influence or get favors.

Oh, and spouse and family members can be male, in the case of a female member of the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Please read the rest of the post and, wonders of wonders, that thing called a 'thread title' - the 'control' part is with respect to using the rank and occupation in the military to influence or get favors.



There are clear laws in this regard. Why should the poor husband be liable for what his wife does and under what article of constitution?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

El Sidd said:


> There are clear laws in this regard. Why should the poor husband be liable for what his wife does and under what article of constitution?


Where did I say anything about liability?

The question is one of perceptions. It is the institution that has to make a determination on whether it needs the spouse (husband in this case) to apologize on behalf of the wife because she dragged him and the institution into the mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Where did I say anything about liability?
> 
> The question is one of perceptions. It is the institution that has to make a determination on whether it needs the spouse (husband in this case) to apologize on behalf of the wife because she dragged him and the institution into the mess.



Please provide the FIR of the mess


----------



## Trango Towers

So ugly yuk..that colonel is brave to put up with her 
[QUOTEAdios Amigo, post: 12345437, member: 17677"]She claims to be the wife of CO of 64 FF ..... that can be easily verified ..... if true, she has put Colonel sab in pretty embarrassing position by her despicable behavior![/QUOTE]


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

El Sidd said:


> Please provide the FIR of the mess


Perceptions don't require an FIR. 

The woman and her son will be eventually identified through social media, and if her claim is true, the institution SHOULD engage in damage control from the PR side if the husband doesn't make her apologize publicly himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Perceptions don't require an FIR.
> 
> The woman and her son will be eventually identified through social media, and if her claim is true, the institution SHOULD engage in damage control from the PR side if the husband doesn't make her apologize publicly himself.



That is like saying Auqaaf Department should apologize for power abuse by PM house in Shrine business.


----------



## zeroboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

Brass Knuckles said:


> He is not hawaldar in traffic police. Roz aysay kitnay incidents hotay hon ga he should not take notice.



Agree, if this happened in any other country where rule of Law hold sway and applied to everyone irrespective. 
If that was the case, she would have been arrested immediately and nobody would be commenting here. 

That didn't happen. And if higher up do not take action, it will never happen. 
No body is higher up than the PM. Unless Colonel is beyond the remit of the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

everyone is lord. be it army, police, politician or any influential department.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

crankthatskunk said:


> I am disgusted to say the least, from her behaviour.
> 
> I have twitted PM Imran Khan, for him to order actions against her. She should not be allowed to get away with such shocking behaviour.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263133069751582721





Colonel shud b fired if she is really his wife


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I agree, and in my view if she is correct, the Army needs to engage in damage control and ask the Colonel to tender a public apology.


After this video he is already screwed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ber123

Army Colonel should divorce the cow what shameful behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pak-marine

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!



badmashi … if she is really colonel ki biwi this video explains how above the law these people are .. police is helpless


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

El Sidd said:


> That is like saying Auqaaf Department should apologize for power abuse by PM house in Shrine business.


No idea what you're talking about.

My comments remain restricted to the case in question. I've offered my views, you can disagree if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Fire the idiot for marrying such women

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Very bad habits, salute to police, he is doing his duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Sadly there are lots of paindoos who become civ/mil officers(afsars) and then act like whole of Pakistan is their pind. 

A lot of army officers are often harrassed by similar paindoo zameendars


crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> No idea what you're talking about.
> 
> My comments remain restricted to the case in question. I've offered my views, you can disagree if you want.



You want an institution to react for a non liable person just for perception.

I gave you an example how there is active abuse of power by the PM house in Auqaaf department.

There is no thread about NAB investigating the minister of religious affairs for nepotism. 

We both agree on Do Nahi Ek Pakistan. 

So if ISPR is apologising, i would request an apology from PM house as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

El Sidd said:


> You want an institution to react for a non liable person just for perception.


If the reputation of the institution is being damaged, then yes, I would like to see the damage minimized. Whether the institution agrees with me and chooses to do so or not is their call.


> I gave you an example how there is active abuse of power by the PM house in Auqaaf department.


You gave me a claim. I have no clue as to the veracity of this claim so therefore I cannot use said claim as an example of anything.


> There is no thread about NAB investigating the minister of religious affairs for nepotism.


Then create one using a proper source and following the rules of the forum. Who's stopping you?


> We both agree on Do Nahi Ek Pakistan.


True for every society - not sure what the relevance is here


> So if ISPR is apologising, i would request an apology from PM house as well


For what? I don't see the PM house as having done anything they need to apologize for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> If the reputation of the institution is being damaged, then yes, I would like to see the damage minimized. Whether the institution chooses to do so or not is their call.


the reputation of the institute is not built upon one woman's lack of understanding how the world turns.

where is social distancing and masks and etc etc?

why drag army into it when its a case of one frustrated citizen 


AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Who's stopping you?


you.
how many of my anti government anti PM post do you delete in a day?


AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> For what? I don't see the PM house as having done anything they need to apologize for.



its because media does not report it or is asked not to do so. 

i can post them videos and reports and will you come between me and the abuse i get for questioning the pharoah?


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Waisay if Ispr apologises or forces this woman to apologise it would only increase izat of institution.



then i will call it a PR stunt.


----------



## Adios Amigo

Mrc said:


> Colonel shud b fired if she is really his wife


If someone from your family murders (supposedly) someone .....Should you be hanged for his crime.... simply because he is your family?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spy Master

@WebMaster why did you delete my thread where I asked you to share this on Facebook page? Why different set of standards when it comes to Army violating the law?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clearly

Someone didn’t receive enough chittar when they were young. Or received one too many. I personally know a ‘colonels wife’ - disgraceful two face woman she is. They actually refer to non army people as ‘civilians’ as if its a degrading term. Men who actually do the job are disciplined and respectful but their beghamaat, feel they are privileged cause they don’t even have to do anything, not even house chores, thanks to the batmen, paid by tax payer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

Adios Amigo said:


> If someone from your family murders (supposedly) someone .....Should you be hanged for his crime.... simply because he is your family?


No, but can you imagine the fierce behavior of this woman without the support of her husband? This must not have been the first time she did this, look at her confidence. If you want to look the other way just because she is from Army then Go for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

Brass Knuckles said:


> Waisay if Ispr apologises or forces this woman to apologise it would only increase izat of institution.
> 
> I have read many times at PDF if it was in US police would have them dead. Why police in US kills people for small things? I think 5 minute ka liya murgha banana is more than enough.



When you set a precedence of people going over your head you lose the writ to maintain authority; and it has to be established so others in the future know to act within a certain limit established by law.

We have many cases in the US police and security shooting US Army soldiers and officers as well, because law is uniform no matter your standing, we have State Attorney Generals pulled over for speeding tickets, etc.

When you let one person walk over you, and a 2nd comes along walks over you when will it stop?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WebMaster

Spy Master said:


> @WebMaster why did you delete my thread where I asked you to share this on Facebook page? Why different set of standards when it comes to Army violating the law?


Don't need multiple threads. We will share, what we need to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Adios Amigo said:


> If someone from your family murders (supposedly) someone .....Should you be hanged for his crime.... simply because he is your family?


Yeh Qaum har cheez par over-emotional aur ghairatmand hau jaati hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakFactor

Brass Knuckles said:


> Do they shoot people for these small things? If it's true it means police in US is very incompetent they can not control the situation without the use of guns



If this happened in the US it's a possibility she would have been shot.

Reason being when your stopped you are to remain in your vehicle at all times, unless directed by the officer to get out with hands in certain position and everything clearly visible.

The way she got out, an officer would consider it a threat to his/her safety and pull out the gun, and the law gives the officer full right to do it. The way she's acting would be considered erratic, which would have given her the privilege of a bullet in her gand.

We've seen people running away being shot by police.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Spy Master said:


> No, but can you imagine the fierce behavior of this woman without the support of her husband? This must not have been the first time she did this, look at her confidence. If you want to look the other way just because she is from Army then Go for it.



Also take a look at her son, who seemed quite sheepish and embarrassed.

If this was a regular occurrence, he would probably be a lot more used to it and would have either joined in or at least not been uncomfortable with the whole situation.



PakFactor said:


> If this happened in the US it's a possibility she would have been shot.
> 
> Reason being when your stopped you are to remain in your vehicle at all times, unless direct by the officer to get out with hands in certain positions and everything clearly visible.
> 
> The way she got out, an officer would consider it a threat to his/her safety and pull out the gun, and the law gives the officer full right to do it.


And then everyone and their chacha would be screaming 'police brutality'.

PTM can go mob a security checkpoint in an area where terrorism is still a danger and check points are set up to handle terrorism, but any kind of a SOP response similar to that by most US police departments would be considered 'Army brutality against innocent Pashtun'.

Just imagine if that had been a US Army checkpost in Afghanistan or Iraq with a mob approaching.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Sidd

Spy Master said:


> @WebMaster why did you delete my thread where I asked you to share this on Facebook page? Why different set of standards when it comes to Army violating the law?



Aren't we in middle of a war?


----------



## Adios Amigo

Spy Master said:


> No, but can you imagine the fierce behavior of this woman without the support of her husband? This must not have been the first time she did this, look at her confidence. If you want to look the other way just because she is from Army then Go for it.


Assumptions..... you are making a lot of assumptions..... "can you imagine... must not have been" .... all of these are assumptions..... like you I am also disgusted by the lady's behavior..... and wants her to be punished fairly as per law.... but neither you or me are in position to determine if any of it is true or not....until facts and findings are brought out... 
No one wants to look the other way as her stupidity has put the entire institution to be badmouthed along with her uniformed husband.. Heck you can check the remarks on this very page...." Zameeno pay Qabzay"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Also take a look at her son, who seemed quite sheepish and embarrassed.
> 
> If this was a regular occurrence, he would probably be a lot more used to it and would have either joined in or at least not been uncomfortable with the whole situation.
> 
> 
> And then everyone and their chacha would be screaming 'police brutality'.
> 
> PTM can go mob a security checkpoint in an area where terrorism is still a danger and check points are set up to handle terrorism, but any kind of a SOP response similar to that by most US police departments would be considered 'Army brutality against innocent Pashtun'.
> 
> Just imagine if that had been a US Army checkpost in Afghanistan or Iraq with a mob approaching.



Very true! We need to train our police on US police lines; it'll fix half the problems in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Yeh Qaum har cheez par over-emotional aur ghairatmand hau jaati hai.


Pehlay ye qaum tu ban jaye baad main ghairat bhi dikhati rahay.... achi bat hogi!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> We have a problem in our society in general.
> 
> Do you remember the woman in a mall in Lahore who got upset with a female sales clerk and starting beating her up, yanking her hair and abusing her? Same kind of attitude and likely same social class.
> 
> A lot of videos and incidents like that.


We had a women who slapped a Traffic Police Officer and was granted bail
We had a Male Lawyer who slapped a Female Police Officer and he was handcuffed by her in the court



Jungibaaz said:


> he should *control* his wife


So now men should control women?
Damn Hypocrite Liberals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

loo at her attitude she claimed she is wife of a army colonel





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

everyone cursing the Woman, why no one pointing towards the crossdresser in the driving seat... couldn't even control his mother (i assume) ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Pakistani Fighter said:


> So now men should control women?
> Damn Hypocrite Liberals



If she really is married to a colonel, then yes, he should confront her about this viral tirade. He could be in for a rude disciplining by leadership.

Where’s the illiberal bit here? I’m not advocating widespread oppression. And this isn’t about men and women, it’s about this loudmouthed cur. She was out of line and dragging her supposed husband’s profession.

Maybe a better fitting word than control is needed, but it’s certainly not oppressive, no need to raise a hue and cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Jungibaaz said:


> This is a national disease, our folk get the slightest taste of wealth and power and the firauniyat comes out to full display.
> True, she should be the one who bares the consequences of her actions in this vid. And if the Officer and Gentlemen is real, then he should control his wife. But I’ve witnessed plenty of this holier than thou and ‘bloody civilian’ like attitude from actual officers, serving and retired in the past.


am The Fixer but still couldn't fix my wife ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> everyone cursing the Woman, why no one pointing towards the crossdresser in the driving seat... couldn't even control his mother (i assume) ....


Control?? LOL. Women are true champions of Pakistan. They would get away as easy as they could. Use women card and you are ought to go

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Pakistani Fighter said:


> So now men should control women?



Why should a MAN tell a WOMAN what to do? Uski zabaan uski marzi.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

El Sidd said:


> Why should a MAN tell a WOMAN what to do? Uski zabaan uski marzi.


Indeed


----------



## TaimiKhan

Guys, without any evidence, based on her verbal claim, we let a thread opened and worse posted on our Facebook page also. 

@WebMaster @Horus 

What is this guys ?? Whose running the FB page ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Salute to the police officers on duty. The colonel must resign, if he has any shame left.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys, without any evidence, based on her verbal claim, we let a thread opened and worse posted on our Facebook page also.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> What is this guys ?? Whose running the FB page ??


Anyone who fakes Army's relation should be punished

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jungibaaz

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys, without any evidence, based on her verbal claim, we let a thread opened and worse posted on our Facebook page also.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> What is this guys ?? Whose running the FB page ??



IMO it’s probably best to edit the title only, while you’re right to point out that the colonel’s wife claim is unverified. Vid itself stands on its own as a petulant tirade that might well be left up, whether or not her claim is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Chakar The Great said:


> The colonel must resign, if he has any shame left.


You would had said the same thing if Colonel was a Female and it was the husband which was misusing her profession?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

A Psycho woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Pakistani Fighter said:


> You would had said the same thing if Colonel was a Female and it was the husband which was misusing her profession?



Ofcourse, why does gender make a difference. Also she should be in Jail. We need to set these examples, if Pakistan has to become a country with rule of Law and Justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Imran Khan said:


> loo at her attitude she claimed she is wife of a army colonel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Good Lord just look at her behaviour.....I hope the colonel had a few stern words with her. I'd cringe if a female relative behaved like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i feel sorry and have mercy for that colonel man poor man living with this monster

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## StormBreaker

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys, without any evidence, based on her verbal claim, we let a thread opened and worse posted on our Facebook page also.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> What is this guys ?? Whose running the FB page ??


If you look at it this way, PD posting it reaffirms PD’s stance of being neutral and against injustice instead of hiding the obvious which might lead people to think of PD as some bootlicker platform which it actually Isn’t.

I sense a smart move here by PD, Timely executed. However, What matters is the title of the post, I haven’t seen it yet, But it should be something that discourages this behavior as well as protects PA’s image by suggesting that these acts are not supported by Army either so must be condemned.

So bingo, Army also benefits from the post, So does PD, And a message sent about discouraging this behavior and shaming the culprit.

What do you say @Mangus Ortus Novem @Foxtrot Alpha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys, without any evidence, based on her verbal claim, we let a thread opened and worse posted on our Facebook page also.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> What is this guys ?? Whose running the FB page ??





Jungibaaz said:


> IMO it’s probably best to edit the title only, while you’re right to point out that the colonel’s wife claim is unverified. Vid itself stands on its own as a petulant tirade that might well be left up, whether or not her claim is true.


bhai, if watch the vid carefully, she was already asked to wait out earlier in the day.
a call was made out to 64 FF for checking with concerned and something did come out of it....i think she was already allowed to pass through.
this is the second time aunty has returned and this time decides to take the law in her own hands....webmaster did good to share the video....infact it should be added in Caption that we appreciate the courage of policemen for standing upto a thug

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## StormBreaker

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Anyone who fakes Army's relation should be punished


That should be done on a larger scale as I have come across many such filths using Some random Officer’s name to abuse others or enjoy some VIP benefits at places.

There must be a law for this as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

Her behavior is absolutely disgusting.

If she is indeed the wife of a Colonel, his career is done. He won't be getting promoted.



Spy Master said:


> No, but can you imagine the fierce behavior of this woman without the support of her husband? This must not have been the first time she did this, look at her confidence. If you want to look the other way just because she is from Army then Go for it.



I have seen regular civilian women with no backing whatsoever behave worse then this women. Why? They simply play the 'Women Card' because they know they will get away with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CrazyZ

She should be arrested for attempting to run over a police officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

notorious_eagle said:


> Her behavior is absolutely disgusting.
> 
> If she is indeed the wife of a Colonel, his career is done. He won't be getting promoted.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen regular civilian women with no backing whatsoever behave worse then this women. Why? They simply play the 'Women Card' because they know they will get away with it.


ACR ki tou lag gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

TaimiKhan said:


> Guys, without any evidence, based on her verbal claim, we let a thread opened and worse posted on our Facebook page also.
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> What is this guys ?? Whose running the FB page ??


Thread title says claiming. We are not verifying here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

StormBreaker said:


> That should be done on a larger scale as I have come across many such filths using Some random Officer’s name to abuse others or enjoy some VIP benefits at places.
> 
> There must be a law for this as well.


whatever the case, this post should serve as reminder for all that if they decide to fall out of the, we will parade them in front of 8.1. million followers

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## I S I

StormBreaker said:


> 27wi shab...


Hence the spaces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

StormBreaker said:


> If you look at it this way, PD posting it reaffirms PD’s stance of being neutral and against injustice instead of hiding the obvious which might lead people to think of PD as some bootlicker platform which it actually Isn’t.
> 
> I sense a smart move here by PD, Timely executed. However, What matters is the title of the post, I haven’t seen it yet, But it should be something that discourages this behavior as well as protects PA’s image by suggesting that these acts are not supported by Army either so must be condemned.
> 
> So bingo, Army also benefits from the post, So does PD, And a message sent about discouraging this behavior and shaming the culprit.
> 
> What do you say @Mangus Ortus Novem @Foxtrot Alpha ?


You are on point buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHI RULES

The full incident does not show how the whole drama begun, however every one likes Danda in the country.The Bibi was using vulgar language and her video shall cause shame for family and her husband.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

I am still awaiting any news about the lawyers who raided Heart hospital and caused so many deaths.
Also went there armed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

I S I said:


> Hence the spaces.


How to utilize these spaces verbally masterji ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

A proper investigation needs to be done. Even though public perception can quickly develop and overtake the investigation, the benefit of doubt needs to be given to this Colonel. It would be a shame if his career was jeopardised over an incident that he did not condoned (if he did not). Unfortunately in life, the people around a person of power can bask in their glory and feel entitled even though that person never signed off on such behaviour. I could give examples from personal experience. However, good can come out of these recorded incidents, the more such behaviour is highlighted, the more pressure to stop it happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> bhai, if watch the vid carefully, she was already asked to wait out earlier in the day.
> a call was made out to 14 FF for checking with concerned and something did come out of it....i think she was already allowed to pass through.
> this is the second time aunty has returned and this time decides to take the law in her own hands....webmaster did good to share the video....infact it should be added in Caption that we appreciate the courage of policemen for standing upto a thug



correction please.....its 64 FF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyZ

CHI RULES said:


> The full incident does not show how the whole drama begun, however every one likes Danda in the country.The Bibi was using vulgar language and her video shall cause shame for family and her husband.


I think she was late for her anger management class.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> correction please.....its 64 FF.


yes, i realized that afterwards.... typing from phone ... apologies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mudas777

Disgraceful lady no regard for law and thinks she is above any one else. Must be arrested and send for a week inside and no doctor certificate should be accepted. Laws are there for the reason and applies to everyone. We have got department for the corruption same rules should be applied for this mother superior lady. First time I felt sorry for the policeman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

I S I said:


> Read it in this order. G dot A dot S dot H dot T dot I dot. Like a Morse code.


infraction is due for abusive language, please remember that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

CrazyZ said:


> I think she was late for her anger management class.


Lol


----------



## I S I

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> infraction is due for abusive language, please remember that


Acha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

mudas777 said:


> Disgraceful lady no regard for law and thinks she is above any one else. Must be arrested and send for a week inside and no doctor certificate should be accepted. Laws are there for the reason and applies to everyone. We have got department for the corruption same rules should be applied for this mother superior lady. First time I felt sorry for the policeman.



The problem in Pakistan is there is eventually no law many times only mindless orders are given just like road block we are observing, and many times people get hyper. Her vulgar language should be condemned but at times people are pushed to take law in their hands.


----------



## Clearly

She’s gone viral in broad daylight, she couldn’t wish for anything worse. Kudos to the camera guy for this evidence. Record them and thats humiliation enough for the rest of their life. 

Note: Another thread ongoing about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

PanzerKiel said:


> correction please.....its 64 FF.


So how does PA deal with out of control "alleged" Mrs.Colonel?


----------



## Imran Khan

CrazyZ said:


> She should be arrested for attempting to run over a police officer.


what happen to previous all such cases ? recently we have so many cases but 0.00 outcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

Clearly said:


> She’s gone viral in broad daylight, she couldn’t wish for anything worse. Kudos to the camera guy for this evidence. Record them and thats humiliation enough for the rest of their life.
> 
> Note: Another thread ongoing about this.


Not enough.
In any developed country she would have been handcuffed and arrested, taken away and charged with obstructing a police officer in his duty.
The way these third world countries work perplexes me.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## khail007

Chakar The Great said:


> The colonel must resign, if he has any shame left.


Is Colonel identified?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ace of Spades

what an appalling behavior, she must be arrested. I've unfortunately seen this power ride in family members of many army officers. This culture that they are above law is unacceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moriro

Jungibaaz said:


> If she really is married to a colonel, then yes, he should confront her about this viral tirade. He could be in for a rude disciplining by leadership.
> 
> Where’s the illiberal bit here? I’m not advocating widespread oppression. And this isn’t about men and women, it’s about this loudmouthed cur. She was out of line and dragging her supposed husband’s profession.
> 
> Maybe a better fitting word than control is needed, but it’s certainly not oppressive, no need to raise a hue and cry.


Tch! why everytime men are blamed for every deed , if they stop women then men are to be blamed and if they dont then even men are to be blamed. Where is balance in our society?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

CrazyZ said:


> She should be arrested for attempting to run over a police officer


Sir G, our corruption marred system is not so independent, installed people without any merit on posts always looks towards their God Father's eyebrow movement.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Blacklight said:


> So how does PA deal with out of control "alleged" Mrs.Colonel?



Let's see whether its really Mrs Colonel. If yes, something will come towards her husband, if not, then she'll be charged for impersonating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clearly

Longhorn said:


> Not enough.
> In any developed country she would have been handcuffed and arrested, taken away and charged with obstructing a police officer in his duty.
> The way these third world countries work perplexes me.



She will be talked about on news for a few days - if anything. There is a very slim to none chance that she will serve time for barking at a officer on duty. But the video itself would put her in her place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> Let's see whether its really Mrs Colonel. If yes, something will come towards her husband, if not, then she'll be charged for impersonating.



She can also be charged for attempting to run over a police officer..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

PanzerKiel said:


> Let's see whether its really Mrs Colonel. If yes, something will come towards her husband, if not, then she'll be charged for impersonating.


Col. or no Col., she broke the law, an example should be made out of her.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mudas777

CHI RULES said:


> The problem in Pakistan is there is eventually no law many times only mindless orders are given just like road block we are observing, and many times people get hyper. Her vulgar language should be condemned but at times people are pushed to take law in their hands.



The problem is with your thinking. That police man with barrier was not standing to welcome Modi, he doesn't even have to get the drums and wood to make a makeshift barrier. His stand in the middle of the road to stop should be regarded enough obviously he is not standing for the tea party. Plenty of times I have been told to turn back and take different route and no explanation was given at places and sometimes middle of the night and at unknown locations. If I would have behaved like this then would have got hand cuffed and arrested in 2 minutes and on my way to spend night inside and in front of magistrate in the morning for sentencing. Word of a policeman is a law and not to be messed about if wishy washy your explanations to go by then there won't be much of the laws to go by.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mikaal hassan

investigate as much as the army wants but nothing will be made public eve MAINLY nothing will happen and 2nd how shameless it feels for a police officers to be treated like this whose standing during a worse Pandemic in years, during Ramadan and in this HOT WEATHER.The police officer were doing there job to uphold the law but guess the so called COLONEL GANGSTER WIFE must have learnt the manners from the husband .It took the Army years to build the good reputation after MUSHARRAF shit show and incidents like these bring back those old days where ARMY use to run around the country like they owned PAKISTAN . Stupid people never learn from there mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!



then there are those people who say "Army" ki wajah se Pakistan hai, Correction: Pakistan In ghareeb Police, Ghareeb Army jo sipahi, lance naik etc, ghareeb, isi walay, ghareeb mazdoor, ghareeb doctors, nurses aur teachers aur har wo shakhs jisko protocol allow nahi hai yeh Pakistan uski wajah se hai. Hum awam kay tax kay pesay se tankhwa aur bari gari lenay walay yeh colonel ho ya general inko bhe saza milni chahiye aur har civil citizen agar mere jese ho jo general ho ya colonel usky samnay aisay khara ho jesa usko kisi cheez ka dar nahi tou inko samajh aege, inho nay mazak banaya hua hai jese Pakistan inki baap ki malkiyat hai.

The way she was using "maa ki ankh" etc words yeh colonel ki bivi hai like for real? Imagine the kind of upbringing their children had.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

mudas777 said:


> The problem is with your thinking. That police man with barrier was not standing to welcome Modi, he doesn't even have to get the drums and wood to make a makeshift barrier. His stand in the middle of the road to stop should be regarded enough obviously he is not standing for the tea party. Plenty of times I have been told to turn back and take different route and no explanation was given at places and sometimes middle of the night and at unknown locations. If I would have behaved like this then would have got hand cuffed and arrested in 2 minutes and on my way to spend night inside and in front of magistrate in the morning for sentencing. Word of a policeman is a law and not to be messed about if wishy washy your explanations to go by then there won't be much of the laws to go by.



There is no shame to say that neither people implementing law nor the the general public respects laws. I am from financial sector and just today my colleague told me that no one was wearing masks or social distancing was there in registrar office, when he asked about that issue the registrar behavior was teasing. I have no shame to say that in Pakistan some times you have to take law in your hands otherwise people cannot survive here. No one is wearing masks where I live despite strict Govt regulations yet police is not forcing any body. Some one like me looks just like a fool wearing a mask. Ground realities are bitter.


----------



## Blacklight

Trango Towers said:


> So the b1tch sleeps with a colonel...that's her claim to fame? Clearly the colonel has a little one. What a polite policeman...should have punched the fugly b1tch and dragged her to the cells..also arrested the colonel





I S I said:


> G. A. S. H. T. I





Starlord said:


> I hope she is true to her words and take the uniform off from the Subedaar  I am sure he would liked it ..
> 
> She might be wife of Col, but is ka attitude bata raha hai ke Col Popcorn wale Col ki Biwi ho gi hahahaha





I S I said:


> Read it in this order. G dot A dot S dot H dot T dot I dot. Like a Morse code.



Having gone through all 7pages of this thread, I'm appalled at the mindset of some people, and the language they have used. Can't we discuss anything in a civilized manner? Is being crude such an achievement?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## alee92nawaz

Imran Khan said:


> loo at her attitude she claimed she is wife of a army colonel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


They are badmash. Even lieutenant k bachy tk badmashi krty hein

Poor man? Assholes like him enable this behavior


Imran Khan said:


> i feel sorry and have mercy for that colonel man poor man living with this monster





Imran Khan said:


> loo at her attitude she claimed she is wife of a army colonel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Just imagine the amount of badmashi we would face if there was an actual martial law. This is the condition in semi martial law

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baghial

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!




main aik colonel ki biwi, aur yeh aik hawaldar? mujay kesay rook sakta hy?

AND WHATS THE RANK OF COLONELS WIFE?

attitude of superiority which conceals actual feelings of inferiority and failure.


a women like that is shame for this colonel dude, ? 


he should either change his profession or his wife..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Myth_buster_1

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!



I bet her uncle's brother's friend's mamu ka bachpan ka doost ka bro retired from army in 1980s at major rank is now somehow her husband.


----------



## truthfollower

Typical Pakistani behaviour


----------



## Trango Towers

Blacklight said:


> Having gone through all 7pages of this thread, I'm appalled at the mindset of some people, and the language they have used. Can't we discuss anything in a civilized manner? Is being crude such an achievement?


Like this madam was civilised.
Some people only understand one language. 
I only spoke her language and did u see the video and her language ?


----------



## YeBeWarned

Blacklight said:


> Having gone through all 7pages of this thread, I'm appalled at the mindset of some people, and the language they have used. Can't we discuss anything in a civilized manner? Is being crude such an achievement?



Aren't you the same person who was mocking Islam yesterday ? and wanted to Run naked around the house ?


----------



## litman

pakistanis lack grooming whether educated or uneducated. same pakistanis when go abroad in UK or USA they wont mind standing in long queues but over here every one is a pharoah. even pharoahs like musharraf and shahbaz sharif stand in line at "gora's darbar". but iss say zada insult shyd nahi ke ja sakti. the officer should apologize to the same police officers and must show maturity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Starlord said:


> Aren't you the same person who was mocking Islam yesterday ? and wanted to Run naked around the house ?


No I did not mock Islam, and you need to stop quoting things out of context, as an excuse for your behavior.



Trango Towers said:


> Like this madam was civilised.
> Some people only understand one language.
> I only spoke her language and did u see the video and her language ?


Yes I did see the video. You can still make your point, without stooping to her level.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## YeBeWarned

Blacklight said:


> No I did not mock Islam, and you need to stop quoting things out of context, as an excuse for your behavior.
> 
> 
> Yes I did see the video. You can still make your point, without stooping to her level.



Ouch, seems like the grapes are bitter here 
Don't worry we are capable of judging who mocks Islam and who doesn't , just like everyone else does ..
As for my behavior , I don't need excuse for anything I say what I think is right  
I still say the same thing , that lady should proceed with taking off the uniform , a lot of people think they can do it actually but don't do it .. As a women she should understand basic manners to talk to a person, let alone someone who is doing the duty . So For me, Mocking someone who mock others is a humanity service which I do for free on PDF


----------



## Baghial

PakFactor said:


> If this happened in the US it's a possibility she would have been shot.
> 
> Reason being when your stopped you are to remain in your vehicle at all times, unless directed by the officer to get out with hands in certain position and everything clearly visible.
> 
> The way she got out, an officer would consider it a threat to his/her safety and pull out the gun, and the law gives the officer full right to do it. The way she's acting would be considered erratic, which would have given her the privilege of a bullet in her gand.
> 
> We've seen people running away being shot by police.





SEND THE COLONEL ALONG WITH HIS ENDANGERED SPECIE WIFE, FOR 1 MONTH TO Line of Control (LoC) in Jammu and Kashmir's Poonch district..TILL HER ESTROGEN LEVEL COMES BACK TO ZERO.

my salute to this women 
WHO,S NOT COLONEL,S WIFE.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262988879352803328

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AsianLion

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!




Army officer wife or what " Duo taggay ki aurat". true definition of ghatiya aurat. Colonel wife or what....pathetic, cheapster. Really sad to see this.

By the way who is the Pak Army Colonel??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blacklight

Starlord said:


> *Ouch, seems like the grapes are bitter here*
> Don't worry we are capable of judging who mocks Islam and who doesn't , just like everyone else does ..
> As for my behavior , I don't need excuse for anything I say what I think is right
> I still say the same thing , that lady should proceed with taking off the uniform , a lot of people think they can do it actually but don't do it .. As a women she should understand basic manners to talk to a person, let alone someone who is doing the duty . So For me, Mocking someone who mock others is a humanity service which I do for free on PDF


Poor deflections never helped anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Starlord said:


> Ouch, seems like the grapes are bitter here
> Don't worry we are capable of judging who mocks Islam and who doesn't , just like everyone else does ..
> As for my behavior , I don't need excuse for anything I say what I think is right
> I still say the same thing , that lady should proceed with taking off the uniform , a lot of people think they can do it actually but don't do it .. As a women she should understand basic manners to talk to a person, let alone someone who is doing the duty . So For me, Mocking someone who mock others is a humanity service which I do for free on PDF


Bhaijan,

Unnecessary fight, He is a good one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Did u all notice this colonel wife using black mirrors on side? serious violation of traffic rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Adios Amigo said:


> If someone from your family murders (supposedly) someone .....Should you be hanged for his crime.... simply because he is your family?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263180050385514497
Let's c. As I said it's a breach of discipline

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

*ویسے یہ کرنل نشان حیدر کا مستحق ہے جس نے اتنے عرصے سے اتنا خطرناک مورچہ تن تنہا سنبھالا ہوا ہے*


translate - this colonel deserve medal of honor as he is fighting in this trench alone since long time .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263180050385514497

I think she has succeeded in ruining her husband's career

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Tell me this police man was fired? Or will be later on? Demoted or reprimanded?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nasr

Imran Khan said:


> loo at her attitude she claimed she is wife of a army colonel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Shameful, disgusting and dishonorable behavior. The Colonel ought to discipline his house hold. No one is above the law, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

Blacklight said:


> Poor deflections never helped anyone.



As long as it works its not a deflection 



StormBreaker said:


> Bhaijan,
> 
> Unnecessary fight, He is a good one...



Maybe he is , but I don't think there is anyone good on PDF .. ( Including me )


----------



## Blacklight

AsianLion said:


> Did u all notice this colonel wife using *black mirrors* on side? serious violation of traffic rules.


Tinted glass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Starlord said:


> ( Including me )


Allah hidayat de tumhein 

Mein to khair Bohat acha hon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Blacklight said:


> Tinted glass


One up to you Sir..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Handshake

Today the quote has changed from
( Har kamyab mard ke pechy aurat ka hath hota he) To (Har mard ko tabah krny ke pechy aurat ka hath hota he.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blacklight

JonAsad said:


> One up to you Sir..


If I can impart knowledge, and help someone, or learn something new, I'm a happy man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Yeah she should try pulling this sh!t on cops in the south side.


PakFactor said:


> Yar, if that cow was in Chicago, police wouldn't have shot the cow dead by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Allegedly not the first time this lady got into trouble...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yeah she should try pulling this sh!t on cops in the south side.



lol true


----------



## StormBreaker

AsianLion said:


> Did u all notice this colonel wife using black mirrors on side? serious violation of traffic rules.


Unless one has a permit from some ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Blacklight said:


> @PanzerKiel @Foxtrot Alpha @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Is she the wife m


Thats what I heard. Although id not post the pa number and details.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blacklight

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats what I heard. Although id not post the pa number and details.


You are right, post deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Scorpiooo

Just innocent question, can kernal afford 4.5 million car for his family?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

Scorpiooo said:


> Just innocent question, can kernal afford 4.5 million car for his family?


Interesting question,
But how about, You just skip it  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

StormBreaker said:


> Interesting question,
> But how about, You just skip it  ?


I think PA will want to know, more than us. 

Lt.Col Sahab is in for a nasty ride!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

@Blacklight Tahajjud parho bhai Tahajjud, choro ye sab, Dunya faani hai 



Blacklight said:


> I think PA will want to know, more than us.


Could be family background as well.

Similarly I get surprised how people with no metriculation, Have Gov jobs and Revos and Fortuners in Sindh...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

StormBreaker said:


> @Blacklight Tahajjud parho bhai Tahajjud, choro ye sab, Dunya faani hai


Abhi to tumhay dekh kar Auzubillah parh raha hoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Blacklight said:


> Abhi to tumhay dekh kar Auzubillah parh raha hoon


Mere band hone ka waqt hoa jata hai phir to 

“Min Ashytan AlRajeem”





Blacklight said:


> I think PA will want to know, more than us.
> 
> Lt.Col Sahab is in for a nasty ride!


Poor man, That is why I don’t trust ladies...

Ek bat batao, Aise sir par charh jati hain ke bas...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Scorpiooo said:


> Just innocent question, can kernal afford 4.5 million car for his family?


Yes he can afford if he leases it from CSD or he has a strong background.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes he can afford if he leases it from CSD or he has a strong background.


CSD ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

StormBreaker said:


> CSD ?


Canteen stores department, officers can buy a vehicle on instalments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Canteen stores department, officers can buy a vehicle on instalments.


That’s new to me, Thanks.

What options do we have ? Should they be new or second hand as well ?

I know an officer, Car lover, Has some cars (not expensive ones though, just some old model corollas and Civics).


----------



## HttpError

Scorpiooo said:


> Just innocent question, can kernal afford 4.5 million car for his family?



How dare you ask such a question? now you should be up for a proof-of-patriotism test.

I am feeling very bad for her batman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defense Reader

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!


1st thing which is suspicious about her claim she is not doing like it which mostly ladies/ wife children or relatives of high authority or ranking do " just a fone call to her husband/father / relative " then everyone one check point Slute her/him so she was not genion on claim. But if her claim turn to be true then poor boy of video maker will taste what just he did mostly my fellows angry on me but it is reality.


----------



## Cash GK

SHAH BAAZ said:


> Army officers are paid Servants of the State. They dont hold a higher position than any of us. If theyre fighting, were paying their salaries.


We will pay ten millions to you to get shot on borders and your kids will live with the pain of not having you with them for their entire life... you are super idiot money don’t buy you life... they fighting for your kids happiness... yeah woman is wrong and her husband will pay the price.. I don’t know how talented that officer is.. his stupid wife has just destroyed his life... anger is stupid thing which can destroy your whole successes in matter of seconds..I hope he will survive sin of his wife..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthfollower

People were mocking Indian caste system here and in this video wife of colonel was calling subedaar very rudely "subdaar kn hota hai us ki maa ki aankh" I see no difference between this and caste system same culture same behaviour


----------



## Defense Reader

S


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Sadly there are lots of paindoos who become civ/mil officers(afsars) and then act like whole of Pakistan is their pind.
> 
> A lot of army officers are often harrassed by similar paindoo zameendars


Strongly disagree here in Pakistan mostly law followed by the paindos not elite citizens of well literated cities just open your eyes and notice near high rankings for sure they mostly act as above law not paindos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Cash GK said:


> We will pay ten millions to you to get shot on borders and your kids will live with the pain of not having you with them for their entire life... you are super idiot money don’t buy you life... they fighting for your kids happiness... yeah woman is wrong and her husband will pay the price.. I don’t know how talented that officer is.. his stupid wife has just destroyed his life... anger is stupid thing which can destroy your whole successes in matter of seconds..I hope he will survive sin of his wife..


I think the officer won’t be affected.

If the lady had called his husband on phone actually and then this shit happened, Then the officer would have faced harsh consequences but not in this case.

However, The lady can face some civil law consequences in place...

BTW, @DESERT FIGHTER , Is PA constitution public ? If Yes, Where can I read the laws ? What is it called ?

I have heard that it is such strict, That the JCO’s and NCO’s who are not much of Commissioned Officers, Have to become as such just to avoid consequences.

Means, The strictness is such that even the worst have to become law abiding...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

Cash GK said:


> We will pay ten millions to you to get shot on borders and your kids will live with the pain of not having you with them for their entire life... you are super idiot money don’t buy you life... they fighting for your kids happiness... yeah woman is wrong and her husband will pay the price.. I don’t know how talented that officer is.. his stupid wife has just destroyed his life... anger is stupid thing which can destroy your whole successes in matter of seconds..I hope he will survive sin of his wife..



When war starts, dont need to pay me anything sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mudas777

CHI RULES said:


> There is no shame to say that neither people implementing law nor the the general public respects laws. I am from financial sector and just today my colleague told me that no one was wearing masks or social distancing was there in registrar office, when he asked about that issue the registrar behavior was teasing. I have no shame to say that in Pakistan some times you have to take law in your hands otherwise people cannot survive here. No one is wearing masks where I live despite strict Govt regulations yet police is not forcing any body. Some one like me looks just like a fool wearing a mask. Ground realities are bitter.



Brother no disrespect to yourself I am born in the same land but raised here and can see the difference between how laws are enforced in this country and back home. You see here stopping at the red light is taken for a granted even no one is around to check but they will stop and obey the traffic rules. Back home crossing the red light is considered bravo and they are always in hurry for nothing. If every one is flaunting the law then law means nothing worth the paper written on but it doesn't means its acceptable as its the problem of enforcing the law.
I feel sorry for that officer who have got the authority to enforce the law but he is incapable of enforcing the law of the land due to the corrupt system thanks to which he may end up in trouble from his bosses for doing his job. That brazen lady was telling him he will loose his uniform and knowing well she is on camera really deserves a week inside and no questions asked and each day of her inside should be shown on live telly and then lets see who misbehaves again. On one hand we want to change Pakistan for the better and get rid of the corruption and how are we going to do that if we don't follow the laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

Adios Amigo said:


> Assumptions..... you are making a lot of assumptions..... "can you imagine... must not have been" .... all of these are assumptions..... like you I am also disgusted by the lady's behavior..... and wants her to be punished fairly as per law.... but neither you or me are in position to determine if any of it is true or not....until facts and findings are brought out...
> No one wants to look the other way as her stupidity has put the entire institution to be badmouthed along with her uniformed husband.. Heck you can check the remarks on this very page...." Zameeno pay Qabzay"



You are right. I'd expect the same moral and ethical values to not assume anything when it comes to political and civilian officer/figure, especially against nawaz and zardari since neither you or me are in a position to determine if the allegations against them are true or not. I honestly agree with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

The same Colonel I am being told was involved in some incident in 2018 also. So she didn't reacted on her own. This crap needs to be stopped and Army needs to take very strict action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

StormBreaker said:


> I think the officer won’t be affected.
> 
> If the lady had called his husband on phone actually and then this shit happened, Then the officer would have faced harsh consequences but not in this case.
> 
> However, The lady can face some civil law consequences in place...
> 
> BTW, @DESERT FIGHTER , Is PA constitution public ? If Yes, Where can I read the laws ? What is it called ?
> 
> I have heard that it is such strict, That the JCO’s and NCO’s who are not much of Commissioned Officers, Have to become as such just to avoid consequences.
> 
> Means, The strictness is such that even the worst have to become law abiding...



http://pja.gov.pk/system/files/Army Act 1952.pdf

http://nasirlawsite.com/laws/paa1952.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Death Adder

They are all same, was passing through Chaklala Scheme III, 2 years ago, guards at check points shouted like dogs, “jaldi chal, jaldi chal”. Our army is not the same anymore they are badtameez and arrogant and treat civilians like dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@PanzerKiel @Blacklight. Sir ji, col sb also went viral once upon a time or am I mistaken?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cash GK

SHAH BAAZ said:


> When war starts, dont need to pay me anything sir.


You waiting for war and they are already fighting for your survial.. yesterday 7 of them died on the line of duty.. go and offer trillions to their kids and bear their families pain for one night. Don't talk shit bro. They deserve little respect.. woman is wrong there is no justification..but you insulting them for some thousands. It is unbearable

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PanzerKiel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @PanzerKiel @Blacklight. Sir ji, col sb also went viral once upon a time or am I mistaken?


Yes.... Same offense...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PanzerKiel said:


> Yes.... Same offense...


What a sad bunch, disgraceful.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blacklight

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What a sad bunch, disgraceful.


This guy needs his head checked. This is not how gentlemen behave, over petty traffic offenses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

Cash GK said:


> You waiting for war and they are already fighting for your survial.. yesterday 7 of them died on the line of duty.. go and offer trillions to their kids and bear their families pain for one night. Don't talk shit bro. They deserve little respect.. woman is wrong there is no justification..but you insulting them for some thousands. It is unbearable



I was talking about the general attitude towards the military of the normal people. 

I respect them, appreciate them but that doesnt make them above others was the point i was trying to reach. Its unacceptable this women thinks she can downgrade others just because she has military ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Zarvan said:


> The same Colonel I am being told was involved in some incident in 2018 also. So she didn't reacted on her own. This crap needs to be stopped and Army needs to take very strict action.


I have video of him too but i donot know how to add video or pic from mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

PanzerKiel said:


> Yes.... Same offense...





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What a sad bunch, disgraceful.


An inquiry has been ordered into this repeat offender. Hopefully it will put an end to his, and his family's stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StormBreaker

Blacklight said:


> This guy needs his head checked. This is not how gentlemen behave, over petty traffic offenses.


@PanzerKiel It is the same civic apparently 


Nice catch

BTW, Your username reminds me of old days when I used to play GTA Vice city, and type a cheat ‘PANZER’, by which a tank spawns for me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HAIDER

StormBreaker said:


> The worst quality of this nation is to misuse the power and force their non existent authority over law.
> 
> “Mein colonel ki biwi hon”, So what ?
> 
> Colonel hai, Koi Bani e Pakistan nai hai...
> 
> Grade 17 Army Officer ho ya Civil, Both are “Servants” of this country, Not abba dada...
> 
> Instead, She could have politely requested.
> 
> The uniforms in my family never do such things, As i have witnessed on multiple occasions, As they believe in respecting the law and not taking their ranks over their senses or heads...


vesa Col ko pata ha ka ..ya uski bevi ha ?


----------



## StormBreaker

HAIDER said:


> vesa Col ko pata ha ka ..ya uski bevi ha ?


Agar mein col hota to saaf inkar kardeta,
Wardi ek bar milti hai, biwi to wapas milsakti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

StormBreaker said:


> @PanzerKiel It is the same civic apparently
> 
> 
> Nice catch
> 
> BTW, Your username reminds me of old days when I used to play GTA Vice city, and type a cheat ‘PANZER’, by which a tank spawns for me


Her husband had faced disciplinary action in 2018... he was posted at FF Cen and was posted out.. and now this.. aa bail mujay mar.

Col sbs career waa destroyed by his & his wife’s stupidity to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

Anchor Imran Khan on his YouTube channel says Gen Bajwa taken action against the Col... Not sure how accurate it is often times these media people exaggerate on their YouTube channels for views.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Her husband had faced disciplinary action in 2018... he was posted at FF Cen and was posted out.. and now this.. aa bail mujay mar.
> 
> Col sbs career waa destroyed by his & his wife’s stupidity to say the least.


Agar ap bhi wardi walay ho to bhai shadi na karna


----------



## Adios Amigo

Spy Master said:


> You are right. I'd expect the same moral and ethical values to not assume anything when it comes to political and civilian officer/figure, especially against nawaz and zardari since neither you or me are in a position to determine if the allegations against them are true or not. I honestly agree with you.


As a matter of principle yes there shouldn't be any difference between military and civilians.... As citizens of the country both are equal in the eyes of law.... and those who break it, should be punished as per law.... regardless of the nature of the work they do.....
But having said that its completely unfair to compare an unknown lady or military officer or for that matter a civil servant or common folks to those political elites who have ruled the country for decades, generation after generation..... the fruits of which...us as a nation are enjoying to this date.... who have been charged by dozens of allegations and cases each....numerous inquires, investigations etc held ....with suffice data available for public to make an educated opinion regarding them.... but no matter what, its useless to prove anything against these powerful elite.... for obvious reasons and the nature of crimes....which in most cases is white color and unlike a roadside scuffle.... yet if one is not proven to be guilty ....he is innocent regardless what convictions and opinion we hold for that person.... 
Now the names you have mentioned ....one of them is a convicted criminal ... that two by supreme court of Pakistan.... so he does not fall under the pretext of allegations.... he is convicted ...case closed.... 
On the other hand zardari is fighting his cases...so yes we cannot determine if the allegations against him are true or not.....although enough investigative material against him....but that doesn't put you or me in a position to determine if they are wrong or right..... thats for the courts to decide!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @PanzerKiel @Blacklight. Sir ji, col sb also went viral once upon a time or am I mistaken?


You mean she is the wife of the same officer?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Sajjad Paracha

I remember once a boy in karachi said to cops i am son of Dictrict assembly's chairman in balochistan and that event made place in news. Now let's see whether this event would reach the news or not, if not then why ???


----------



## karakoram

Ali wazir and co is using this video to defame our army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

NVM


----------



## Humble Analyst

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Look Relax Dude. They are women. They are privileged. They would use Women Card and can Go away with it. They can also get bail easily bcz of being women. Nothing wrong here until and unless it was a Male Officer


Seriously nothing wrong here?



SHAH BAAZ said:


> I was talking about the general attitude towards the military of the normal people.
> 
> I respect them, appreciate them but that doesnt make them above others was the point i was trying to reach. Its unacceptable this women thinks she can downgrade others just because she has military ties.


Let us be clear she was abusing an Army JCO so this is her arrogance so please do not make it Army versus others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I agree, and in my view if she is correct, the Army needs to engage in damage control and ask the Colonel to tender a public apology.



Hi,

The Colonel needs to tender his resignation---otherwise General Bajwa needs to fire him.

This women created this drama with the permission of her husband---.

This attitude does not come just like that---. The Colonel must have allowed it in the past for her to do this---.



Adios Amigo said:


> If someone from your family murders (supposedly) someone .....Should you be hanged for his crime.... simply because he is your family?



Hi,

Well she is openly threatening on the basis of her husband's rank---and hurling vulgar profanities---.

In the US---she would have been hit with batons and body slammed on the road by the cops if she was lucky---plain and simple---.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Colonel khud pta nai kya kuch karta phirta hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

The colonel career just went up on smoke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

StormBreaker said:


> @Blacklight Tahajjud parho bhai Tahajjud, choro ye sab, Dunya faani hai
> 
> 
> Could be family background as well.
> 
> Similarly I get surprised how people with no metriculation, Have Gov jobs and Revos and Fortuners in Sindh...


Munjo saeeen


----------



## StormBreaker

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Munjo saeeen


Munjo shehr


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What a sad bunch, disgraceful.


Video??


----------



## StormBreaker

karakoram said:


> Ali wazir and co is using this video to defame our army.


As usual... Expected nothing less from these , choro Ramzan chalra hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

This is what we are in real... whatever she did, trust me if I, You, or anyone else on her place, we will exactly do the same thing. Ye hamari koom ka mezaaj hay har shaks jo jahan kudh ko takatwar samajda hey wahan badmashi dekhata hay ... aur yehi buzdil koom ki sab se bari nishani hey.. himat hey tu apnay se takatwar kay khelaf badmashi karkay dekhaoona khaal udheer dayga agla.... and by the way how can or on what bases CoAS or anyone pressurize Colonel for apologize or how COAS or Army will take any action against him or his wife? Kis law ke tehat? col wasn’t there. He is not directly involved. So on what bases you can take action against her husband? Maximum police could register the against her.

Ye hamari koom ka asl mezaaj hay chonkay ye kise aur nay kia hay tu ham bhar char kar share karwayengay takay ahla zaleel but in real we all are same and doing similar shits everyday

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

These people must be given examplery punishment so they never take law in their own hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

https://www.quora.com/Why-would-a-p...give-me-a-ticket-but-asked-for-my-dads-number

Hi,

I believe if the colonel has any bit of character in him---he would DIVORCE this woman and tender his apology to the police officers---.

Otherwise he should be FIRED---.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manga

Oh boy. Kudos to the police officer who stood in front of the car to perform his duty. Respect.
Is there a update on this, is the lady being arrested ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MastanKhan said:


> https://www.quora.com/Why-would-a-p...give-me-a-ticket-but-asked-for-my-dads-number
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I believe if the colonel has any bit of character in him---he would DIVORCE this woman and tender his apology to the police officers---.
> 
> Otherwise he should be FIRED---.


He himself is an idiot who went viral 2 years back and was posted out and faced the music.. in short this video will only destroy whatever was left of his so called/God forsaken career.


----------



## Stealth

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He himself is an idiot who went viral 2 years back and was posted out and faced the music.. in short this video will only destroy whatever was left of his so called/God forsaken career.



care to explain, what kind of action have been taken by our super duper Bajwa n co last time against col?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## undercover JIX

Rollno21 said:


> Give her one slap and demote the husband one rank for giving his wife the confidence to do as she likes breaking the law


@AgNoStiC MuSliM what do you say about this gem of a post?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Rollno21 said:


> Give her one slap and demote the husband one rank for giving his wife the confidence to do as she likes breaking the law


So you’re advocating in favor of domestic violence now?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He himself is an idiot who went viral 2 years back and was posted out and faced the music.. in short this video will only destroy whatever was left of his so called/God forsaken career.


The wife and husband have been identified?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

SHAH BAAZ said:


> I was talking about the general attitude towards the military of the normal people.
> 
> I respect them, appreciate them but that doesnt make them above others was the point i was trying to reach. Its unacceptable this women thinks she can downgrade others just because she has military ties.


When you say this it is acceptable. But when you say they take salaries and wo hum per isan niye karty.. then i must object n stop you with facts. I hope we will be careful next time when we choice our words. Regards.. stay home and stay safe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAH BAAZ

Cash GK said:


> When you say this it is acceptable. But when you say they take salaries and wo hum per isan niye karty.. then i must object n stop you with facts. I hope we will be careful next time when we choice our words. Regards.. stay home and stay safe



I love our Pak forces man! I shouldve clarified my point of view. Sorry for any disrespect. 

And I dont stay home, Im a Man. I like the outdoors.


----------



## Cash GK

SHAH BAAZ said:


> I love our Pak forces man! I shouldve clarified my point of view. Sorry for any disrespect.
> 
> And I dont stay home, Im a Man. I like the outdoors.


Ramdan kareem . Use mask n stay safe. May Allah bless his rama n safety to you ameen


----------



## PradoTLC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

Well done for the police for behaving professionally ... she is lucky she isn’t in Dubai if she ever did this with Dubai police ... lol

Update Gen Bajwa has personally taken notice of this. This woman is going to be in trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Defense Reader

Copied from Facebook page




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=873823679786577




The colonel whose wife is in this famous video was posted out of FF because of his misbehavior with Abbotabad police 2 years ago who was also made famous in video

Officers Family Misconduct-Hazara Expressway Mansehra
Location: Mansehra

On 20 May 2020 around 1645 hrs, a lady (later recognized as wife of PA-36477 Lt Col Muhammad Farooq Khan, FF presently Comdt 33 DBS, Qta) misbehaved at Hazara Expressway with Civ Police/CPEC tps ex 64 FF.
Details are as under:- 

·A/m lady wanted to enter Mansehra Tunnel while travelling from Mansehra to Shinkiari.

·A/m lady used derogatory language towards civilian police and CPEC troops ex 64 FF/340 Bde/34 SSD.

·Reportedly, a/m lady misbehaved in same manner on 20 May 2020 at around 1100 hrs while travelling from Shinkiari to Atd as well. However no evidence exists in this regard. 

·Video in circulation was recorded by Constable Shams (ex svcman) of Spec Police Unit of CPEC (video att as Video no 1).

·Civilian Police representative trying to obstruct the way of car is ASI Chanzeb (ex svcman N/Sub).
·Veh visible in video is Honda Civic ACC-35, Islamabad registration

.It is pertinent to mention that Lt Col Farooq was posted out of FF Cen in Sep 2018 to 33 DBS due to an incident of misconduct with tfc police in Atd in Aug 2018. Same car is visible in both videos.
FIP


----------



## PradoTLC

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!





what a turd ... she needs good hard slap

clearly her daddy didn’t teach her any manners


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

2 cops were ex army


----------



## Defense Reader

PradoTLC said:


> what turd ... she need good hard slap
> 
> clearly her daddy didn’t teach her any manners


Paisa or ohda bary baron ko ukat se nikal dita hai bhai chay woh politicians hon beuroceate waqeel or tajir koi bhi apko har tarha ki example mily gi Pakistan main.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> 2 cops were ex army



makes you wonder how she was raised.

she was talking to him like he was a dog

horrible woman

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## loanranger

Those men that handled her were gems.That women had some fight in her thats for sure .
Us bechare colonel ki kya ghalti woh tou nokri par tha.


----------



## PradoTLC

truthfollower said:


> People were mocking Indian caste system here and in this video wife of colonel was calling subedaar very rudely "subdaar kn hota hai us ki maa ki aankh" I see no difference between this and caste system same culture same behaviour




There is a difference... most sensible Pakistanis condemn this. If news reports are
Accurate Bajwa has taken notice of this



Defense Reader said:


> Paisa or ohda bary baron ko ukat se nikal dita hai bhai chay woh politicians hon beuroceate waqeel or tajir koi bhi apko har tarha ki example mily gi Pakistan main.




Dude English ... don’t know Urdu



undercover JIX said:


> you need to shut the **** up and go and slap women in your family and around you. You stupid *** nasty asshole...Stay out if you do not know how talk in a civilized manner...
> 
> and the people who Thanked his post showed their mentality and how they treat their women....have some shame if any left...
> 
> @krash @Foxtrot Alpha I reported.



Wow such a emotional and abusive response ....

it is funny you ask him to behave but you your self resort to such foul language and uncivilized manner.

interesting.

ps why have you ask him to slap his family women around? .. have they been using foul language and misbehaving ? Do you have a video of that ?

BTW by any chance are you related to this woman ie Col. wife ?


----------



## volatile

lets hope she doesnt represent the whole of Army and upbringing but these cases are quite frequent ,few months back there were also cases reported 
*Minor domestic worker allegedly tortured by army officer, husband at Rawalpindi residence*

https://www.dawn.com/news/1440222

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/a-se...into-a-school-beats-a-3rd-grade-child.613730/

There is a sick pattern and i wonder what makes them do such thing in public ,may be bloody civilians are not good enough for them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Defense Reader

PradoTLC said:


> There is a difference... most sensible Pakistanis condemn this. If news reports are
> Accurate Bajwa has taken notice of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude English ... don’t know Urdu
> 
> 
> 
> Wow such a emotional and abusive response ....
> 
> it is funny you ask him to behave but you your self resort to such foul language.
> 
> interesting.
> 
> by any chance are you related to this woman?


In Pakistan if any one have good sum of wealth or high position whatever it is civilian, political, beuroceatic, businessman or in Armed forces they abuse his powers or position in similar manner what she did.


----------



## RealNapster

PradoTLC said:


> she was talking to him like he was a dog



She once even said "naib subaidar ki kia okaat kay mjhy roky me colonel ki bivi hun"



loanranger said:


> Those men that handled her were gems.That women had some fight in her thats for sure .
> Us bechare colonel ki kya ghalti woh tou nokri par tha.



Kisi ne b isky ghaay (cow) bety pe dehaan ni dia. Bechaara pory maamle me irrelevent raha or end me apni maa ki gadi ky pechy baagta raha 
@Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PradoTLC

RealNapster said:


> She once even said "naib subaidar ki kia okaat kay mjhy roky me colonel ki bivi hun"




It makes me sick how badly these people behave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

Yaseen1 said:


> I think she must be divorced by army officer,she was abusing like a prostitute which shows her upbringing



And you calling her a prostitute without witnessing her doing so. Apni saza b bata do pir.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Crusher

PradoTLC said:


> It makes me sick how badly these people behave



It simply shows the immense lack of patience and social ethics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## loanranger

Yaseen1 said:


> I think she must be divorced by army officer,she was abusing like a prostitute which shows her upbringing


Such comments are in bad taste. Stick to what she did wrong ONLY.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PradoTLC

Defense Reader said:


> In Pakistan if any one have good sum of wealth or high position whatever it is civilian, political, beuroceatic, businessman or in Armed forces they abuse his powers or position in similar manner what she did.




I know I see that a lot.


But I only sympathize thePakistan army because they genuinely are attempting to fix the wrongs of the past as an institution and titty boobs like poor excuse for a woman just puts Unnecessary dirt on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

loanranger said:


> Such comments are in bad taste. Stick to what she did wrong ONLY.



i


Crusher said:


> It simply shows the immense lack of patience and social ethics.




For this reason I hope they make an example out of her

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

i not accused her for prostitution but only said that language she used was that which prostitute use ,you first understand what is said and then accuse others


RealNapster said:


> And you calling her a prostitute without witnessing her doing so. Apni saza b bata do pir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## loanranger

Yaseen1 said:


> i not accused her for prostitution but only said that language she used was that which prostitute use ,you first understand what is said and then accuse others


How do you know how a **** speaks like ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Yaseen1 said:


> i not accused her for prostitution but only said that language she used was that which prostitute use ,you first understand what is said and then accuse others



Bhai which country you living in? Which society you belong to? Idhr Pakistan me to baat ki shuruaat he "BC" se hoti. Matlb pir sb prostitute sab dally? Bad-zubaan kaho bad-kirdaar q?

You said sounds like a prostitute? What sound like a prostitute? A prostitute!... So you did call her prostitute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

In our family women never use such words in their life and generally such words are never used by women belonging to good family,although men often use such words,I think after i explained my intention and meaning if you still want to bringout meaning of your choice then it is not my fault


RealNapster said:


> Bhai which country you living in? Which society you belong to? Idhr Pakistan me to baat ki shuruaat he "BC" se hoti. Matlb pir sb prostitute sab dally? Bad-zubaan kaho bad-kirdaar q?
> 
> You said sounds like a prostitute? What sound like a prostitute? A prostitute!... So you did call her prostitute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

Yaseen1 said:


> In our family women never use such words in their life and generally such words are never used by women belonging to good family



Haan teak hy DIG moral police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crusher

RealNapster said:


> Bhai which country you living in? Which society you belong to? Idhr Pakistan me to baat ki shuruaat he "BC" se hoti. Matlb pir sb prostitute sab dally? *Bad-zubaan* kaho bad-kirdaar q?
> 
> You said sounds like a prostitute? What sound like a prostitute? A prostitute!... So you did call her prostitute.



It is not restricted just to Pakistan, in england "f***" is common word in every second sentence, in Germany "scheiße" (sh1t) is also commonly used as slang whenever someone is angry and there are many more which I cannot describe here. Every language has such slang in regular speech usually among males chatting frankly with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Why its always the men who need to face the crimes of Women?



PanzerKiel said:


> Let's see whether its really Mrs Colonel. If yes, something will come towards her husband, if not, then she'll be charged for impersonating.


Why her husband?
If a Husband of a female Army Colonel does the same thing with Female Police Officers than would something come towards her too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Why its always the men who need to face the crimes of Women?
> 
> 
> Why her husband?
> If a Husband of a female Army Colonel does the same thing with Female Police Officers than would something come towards her too?



Your dependants and your spouse have to show some discipline, if not your career can get seriously fcked up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafeh

It was also in some news:

COAS To Take Action Against Rogue ‘Karnal Ki Biwi’ After Misbehaving With Police. or

*'کرنل کی بیوی' کی وائرل ویڈیو پرآرمی چیف نے سخت نوٹس لے*

etc.

Don't know true or not.Though action will likely be against the husband.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crusher

She is a perfect candidate to be put into a Chinese style "re-education camp". Remember there is no expiry date for stupidity, age doesn't matter in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

her husband purportedly did the same thing last year or so per few posts on twitter. it says he was reprimanded. @Rafeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Merely on an academoc or intellectual level have we not given women a higher pedestal in society?

If this woman tries something in front of Western police she would have been body slammed. 

Women deserve respect. But in Pakistani society they get away with a lot of things that were meant to be a privilege for them.

For example if a guy sexually abuses a child he is gonna get hel in this life and next(if corruption and cronyism isn't involved).

But if a woman/girl sexually abuses a child he is meant to just live with it or forgive her as she is a girl.

What I've said above is very rough and unrefined. But I hope you can grasp the gist.


undercover JIX said:


> you need to shut the **** up and go and slap women in your family and around you. You stupid *** nasty asshole...Stay out if you do not know how talk in a civilized manner...
> 
> and the people who Thanked his post showed their mentality and how they treat their women....have some shame if any left...
> 
> @krash @Foxtrot Alpha I reported.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

undercover JIX said:


> you need to shut the **** up and go and slap women in your family and around you. You stupid *** nasty asshole...Stay out if you do not know how talk in a civilized manner...
> 
> and the people who Thanked his post showed their mentality and how they treat their women....have some shame if any left...
> 
> @krash @Foxtrot Alpha I reported.


Waise bhi pitna to hai thaney me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafeh

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> her husband purportedly did the same thing last year or so per few posts on twitter. it says he was reprimanded. @Rafeh



You mean

جیسی بیوی ویسا شوھر

Though she could be suffering from mental health issue such as borderline personality disorder. Such people can behave very narcissistically and with abuse especially when in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

PradoTLC said:


> Well done for the police for behaving professionally ... she is lucky she isn’t in Dubai if she ever did this with Dubai police ... lol
> 
> Update Gen Bajwa has personally taken notice of this. This woman is going to be in trouble



I do not think the police behaved professionally. She could have been a terrorist.
Swearing at the police .... she needed a punch in the face.
The police should have taken the car keys.
Arrested the male and as she threw the drum away they should have dropped her to the grounds and arrested her.
This is unacceptable behaviour.
I have been stopped by the cops in the past and being polite to them they even let me off on a chalan. Not all cops are bad.
I hope her husband gets demoted and she is arrested.

Her claim to fame is she slept with a colonel
Her face is as ugly ad her character. That colonel is one brave son of gun to put up with this woman. I would have IED'd her fatass when she was snoring at night looool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Valar.

Pakistan and Classism go hand in hand, sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Imran Khan said:


> *ویسے یہ کرنل نشان حیدر کا مستحق ہے جس نے اتنے عرصے سے اتنا خطرناک مورچہ تن تنہا سنبھالا ہوا ہے*
> 
> 
> translate - this colonel deserve medal of honor as he is fighting in this trench alone since long time .


Her trench wasnt worked properly that's why she has a big mouth. The colonel needs to be interrogated as he has done a poor job. We expect more from our jawaans



StormBreaker said:


> Allah hidayat de tumhein
> 
> Mein to khair Bohat acha hon


Mashallah storm. Maybe your mother used a stick on you liberally to straighten you looool


----------



## TechMan

PradoTLC said:


> Well done for the police for behaving professionally ... she is lucky she isn’t in Dubai if she ever did this with Dubai police ... lol
> 
> Update Gen Bajwa has personally taken notice of this. This woman is going to be in trouble



This is just topi drama. This is a civilian matter and unless she faces the same punishment like a common man and every one see it not like some kind of secret punishment which no one can see, only then it will be acceptable. Otherwise many incidents like this has happened in the past with no consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lt General

The col's wife might not be in trouble but col will deffo be (if she really wasn't feigning anything).

-

Make her go through a rehab. Seems more of unresolved personal conflict from within this woman. As humans we are complex beings.

Is there any woman association of Pakistan army? Some organization run for their welfare, get together etc?

But anyways, her being a woman will go free.

A related even like this one happened when a woman wanted to enter the red zone in Islamabad, and police officials stopped them for a security check up.

The most alarming thing in this video is the language being used by the lady. It's uncommon and unreal if she really wasn't high on something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

Rafi said:


> The colonel career just went up on smoke



Would be too harsh if his career suffers because of his wife. Much worse have been forgiven and promoted in the past


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

PradoTLC said:


>


What an ignorant proud bitch. If she were my wife i would leave her for a bettee one. Even if she is mentally ill she shouldn't he allowed to leave a mental hospital or therpay or her home.

She deservers to be punished same way as i would have been punished if i did it.

*Insolent ignorant bitch*. She needs to be institutionalized.

If all army officer wives are like this than Pakistan doesn't deserve to exist anymore. Nor the army. I hope this is a rare nut case a mental patiwnt otherwise pakistan is a bad bad place evil place on earth if majority of us are like this .

This enrages me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lt General

Maybe security agencies have already become aware of women using their women card. And hence, all along, the police knew all's being filmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

PradoTLC said:


>


i've seen plenty of army wives arrogant like this, case in point... Khaleda in bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

RealNapster said:


> She once even said "naib subaidar ki kia okaat kay mjhy roky me colonel ki bivi hun"
> 
> 
> 
> Kisi ne b isky ghaay (cow) bety pe dehaan ni dia. Bechaara pory maamle me irrelevent raha or end me apni maa ki gadi ky pechy baagta raha
> @Zibago


Uskey pati shri ki to baj gaye ab no chance of promotion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AsianLion

*Latest News on it:*

*Offr's Family Misconduct-Hazara Expressway Mansehra*
Loc: Mansehra
On 20 May 2020 around 1645 hrs, a lady (later recognized as wife of *PA-36477 Lt Col Muhammad Farooq* Khan, FF presently Comdt 33 DBS, Qta) misbehaved at Hazara Expressway with Civ Police/CPEC tps ex 64 FF.
Details are as under:- 
·A/m lady wanted to enter Mansehra Tunnel while travelling from Mansehra to Shinkiari.
·A/m lady used derogatory language towards civ police and CPEC tps ex 64 FF/340 Bde/34 SSD.
·Reportedly, a/m lady misbehaved in same manner on 20 May 2020 at around 1100 hrs while travelling from Shinkiari to Atd as well. However no evidence exists in this regard. 
·Video in circulation was recorded by Constable Shams (ex svcman) of Spec Police Unit of CPEC (video att as Video no 1).
·Civ Police rep trying to obstruct the way of car is ASI Chanzeb (ex svcman N/Sub).
·Veh visible in video is Honda Civic ACC-35, Isb regd.
.It is pertinent to mention that Lt Col Farooq was posted out of FF Cen in Sep 2018 to 33 DBS due to an incident of misconduct with tfc police in Atd in Aug 2018. Same car is visible in both videos.

Both Colonel and Wife are like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Crusher said:


> It simply shows the immense lack of patience and social ethics.


its simple arrogance' some thing can never be acuried in school , college, or in university 'they r in genes---------- and not in jeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

Zibago said:


> Uskey pati shri ki to baj gaye ab no chance of promotion



Is se kia hota hy? Naaka thora isne, jail me daalo. On duty police officers ky saath zabardasti ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

Trango Towers said:


> I do not think the police behaved professionally. She could have been a terrorist.
> Swearing at the police .... she needed a punch in the face.
> The police should have taken the car keys.
> Arrested the male and as she threw the drum away they should have dropped her to the grounds and arrested her.
> This is unacceptable behaviour.
> I have been stopped by the cops in the past and being polite to them they even let me off on a chalan. Not all cops are bad.
> I hope her husband gets demoted and she is arrested.
> 
> Her claim to fame is she slept with a colonel
> Her face is as ugly ad her character. That colonel is one brave son of gun to put up with this woman. I would have IED'd her fatass when she was snoring at night looool




husband doesnt bear any sin.. just her.


----------



## Moonlight

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @PanzerKiel @Blacklight. Sir ji, col sb also went viral once upon a time or am I mistaken?



YES.


----------



## AsianLion

Another video has surfaced about the same car.


Foul Mouth Army Colonel and her wife misconduct with civilian police officers face punishment. Colonel also in misconduct previously.

The colonel whose wife is in this famous video was posted out of FF because of his misbehavior with Abbotabad police 2 years ago who was also made famous in video

Officers Family Misconduct-Hazara Expressway Mansehra
Location: Mansehra

On 20 May 2020 around 1645 hrs, a lady (later recognized as wife of PA-36477 Lt Col Muhammad Farooq Khan, FF presently Comdt 33 DBS, Qta) misbehaved at Hazara Expressway with Civ Police/CPEC tps ex 64 FF.
Details are as under:-

·A/m lady wanted to enter Mansehra Tunnel while travelling from Mansehra to Shinkiari.

·A/m lady used derogatory language towards civilian police and CPEC troops ex 64 FF/340 Bde/34 SSD.

·Reportedly, a/m lady misbehaved in same manner on 20 May 2020 at around 1100 hrs while travelling from Shinkiari to Atd as well. However no evidence exists in this regard.

·Video in circulation was recorded by Constable Shams (ex svcman) of Spec Police Unit of CPEC (video att as Video no 1).

·Civilian Police representative trying to obstruct the way of car is ASI Chanzeb (ex svcman N/Sub).
·Veh visible in video is Honda Civic ACC-35, Islamabad registration

.It is pertinent to mention that Lt Col Farooq was posted out of FF Cen in Sep 2018 to 33 DBS due to an incident of misconduct with tfc police in Atd in Aug 2018. Same car is visible in both videos.


----------



## Blacklight

Syed1. said:


> Anchor Imran Khan on his YouTube channel says *Gen Bajwa taken action against the Col.*.. Not sure how accurate it is often times these media people exaggerate on their YouTube channels for views.


This is confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

No matter who she is, the Police/Guards should have given her the following treatment.


----------



## Trango Towers

PradoTLC said:


> husband doesnt bear any sin.. just her.


Yes...but sadly she has made the husband famous....mein colonel be bewe hoon



AsianLion said:


> Another video has surfaced about the same car.
> 
> 
> Foul Mouth Army Colonel and her wife misconduct with civilian police officers face punishment. Colonel also in misconduct previously.
> 
> The colonel whose wife is in this famous video was posted out of FF because of his misbehavior with Abbotabad police 2 years ago who was also made famous in video
> 
> Officers Family Misconduct-Hazara Expressway Mansehra
> Location: Mansehra
> 
> On 20 May 2020 around 1645 hrs, a lady (later recognized as wife of PA-36477 Lt Col Muhammad Farooq Khan, FF presently Comdt 33 DBS, Qta) misbehaved at Hazara Expressway with Civ Police/CPEC tps ex 64 FF.
> Details are as under:-
> 
> ·A/m lady wanted to enter Mansehra Tunnel while travelling from Mansehra to Shinkiari.
> 
> ·A/m lady used derogatory language towards civilian police and CPEC troops ex 64 FF/340 Bde/34 SSD.
> 
> ·Reportedly, a/m lady misbehaved in same manner on 20 May 2020 at around 1100 hrs while travelling from Shinkiari to Atd as well. However no evidence exists in this regard.
> 
> ·Video in circulation was recorded by Constable Shams (ex svcman) of Spec Police Unit of CPEC (video att as Video no 1).
> 
> ·Civilian Police representative trying to obstruct the way of car is ASI Chanzeb (ex svcman N/Sub).
> ·Veh visible in video is Honda Civic ACC-35, Islamabad registration
> 
> .It is pertinent to mention that Lt Col Farooq was posted out of FF Cen in Sep 2018 to 33 DBS due to an incident of misconduct with tfc police in Atd in Aug 2018. Same car is visible in both videos.


Law should change anyone in the military using their rank to bypass the law must be arrested and demoted at least 1 rank


----------



## Metal 0-1

AsianLion said:


> Another video has surfaced about the same car.
> 
> 
> Foul Mouth Army Colonel and her wife misconduct with civilian police officers face punishment. Colonel also in misconduct previously.
> 
> The colonel whose wife is in this famous video was posted out of FF because of his misbehavior with Abbotabad police 2 years ago who was also made famous in video
> 
> Officers Family Misconduct-Hazara Expressway Mansehra
> Location: Mansehra
> 
> On 20 May 2020 around 1645 hrs, a lady (later recognized as wife of PA-36477 Lt Col Muhammad Farooq Khan, FF presently Comdt 33 DBS, Qta) misbehaved at Hazara Expressway with Civ Police/CPEC tps ex 64 FF.
> Details are as under:-
> 
> ·A/m lady wanted to enter Mansehra Tunnel while travelling from Mansehra to Shinkiari.
> 
> ·A/m lady used derogatory language towards civilian police and CPEC troops ex 64 FF/340 Bde/34 SSD.
> 
> ·Reportedly, a/m lady misbehaved in same manner on 20 May 2020 at around 1100 hrs while travelling from Shinkiari to Atd as well. However no evidence exists in this regard.
> 
> ·Video in circulation was recorded by Constable Shams (ex svcman) of Spec Police Unit of CPEC (video att as Video no 1).
> 
> ·Civilian Police representative trying to obstruct the way of car is ASI Chanzeb (ex svcman N/Sub).
> ·Veh visible in video is Honda Civic ACC-35, Islamabad registration
> 
> .It is pertinent to mention that Lt Col Farooq was posted out of FF Cen in Sep 2018 to 33 DBS due to an incident of misconduct with tfc police in Atd in Aug 2018. Same car is visible in both videos.



If this piece of sh** Colonel was in America as soon as he pulled out gun there will be a nice hole in his head..

I wonder why traffic cops don't have pistols.. At least tasers. All cops must be provided with Taser guns to deal with these kind of Karens and je***.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

Let me add...this is VERY COMMON۔۔۔so common that police dont even bother stopping or checking..

Terrorists used this method for movement pretty frequently in the past due to this..


Its, unfortunately, a widespread problem ..even new recruits think that way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

Trango Towers said:


> Her trench wasnt worked properly that's why she has a big mouth. The colonel needs to be interrogated as he has done a poor job. We expect more from our jawaans
> 
> 
> Mashallah storm. Maybe your mother used a stick on you liberally to straighten you looool


I used to run away from all the slippers and the dusting stick (used by maids, attached with a cloth on head to beat off dust).

And she used to run behind me until she gets exhausted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

StormBreaker said:


> I used to run away from all the slippers and the dusting stick (used by maids, attached with a cloth on head to beat off dust).
> 
> And she used to run behind me until she gets exhausted


My mother was like Clint Eastwood with a slipper. You couldnt get away looool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baghial

AsianLion said:


> Another video has surfaced about the same car.
> 
> 
> Foul Mouth Army Colonel and her wife misconduct with civilian police officers face punishment. Colonel also in misconduct previously.
> 
> The colonel whose wife is in this famous video was posted out of FF because of his misbehavior with Abbotabad police 2 years ago who was also made famous in video
> 
> Officers Family Misconduct-Hazara Expressway Mansehra
> Location: Mansehra
> 
> On 20 May 2020 around 1645 hrs, a lady (later recognized as wife of PA-36477 Lt Col Muhammad Farooq Khan, FF presently Comdt 33 DBS, Qta) misbehaved at Hazara Expressway with Civ Police/CPEC tps ex 64 FF.
> Details are as under:-
> 
> ·A/m lady wanted to enter Mansehra Tunnel while travelling from Mansehra to Shinkiari.
> 
> ·A/m lady used derogatory language towards civilian police and CPEC troops ex 64 FF/340 Bde/34 SSD.
> 
> ·Reportedly, a/m lady misbehaved in same manner on 20 May 2020 at around 1100 hrs while travelling from Shinkiari to Atd as well. However no evidence exists in this regard.
> 
> ·Video in circulation was recorded by Constable Shams (ex svcman) of Spec Police Unit of CPEC (video att as Video no 1).
> 
> ·Civilian Police representative trying to obstruct the way of car is ASI Chanzeb (ex svcman N/Sub).
> ·Veh visible in video is Honda Civic ACC-35, Islamabad registration
> 
> .It is pertinent to mention that Lt Col Farooq was posted out of FF Cen in Sep 2018 to 33 DBS due to an incident of misconduct with tfc police in Atd in Aug 2018. Same car is visible in both videos.





SEEMS TO BE A FAMILY DISEASE------ IF ITS SAME CAR, DIFFERENT OCCUPANT, ?

THE GUY SAID MY INTRODUCTION IS ENOUGH? MEANING-------- I AM PABLO ESCOBAR?

LATER THE GUY IS SEEN WITH A HAND GUN, TRYING TO INTIMIDATE THE POLICE OFFICER,

FOUL LANGUAGE FROM BOTH SIDES,


THESE KIND OF MACHO GUYS ARE STANDING IN LONG QUEUES AT HEATHROW AIRPORT CHECK-INS.

AND DONT DARE TO CROSS THE YELLOW LINE ON GROUND,

IN EUROPE GENERAL' PRESIDENTS' AND PM- ARE IN THE SAME CLASS SUB WAYS.


NEDERLAND








UK







BELGIUM.








WHILE OUR ARMY GIVES A COLONEL , A COOK, A CLEANER, A DRIVER, A HOUSE MAID, A GARDNER,

BABYSITTERS, GUARD, FREE HOME, ELECTRICITY, GAS WATER, PERKS PRIVILEGES.. ETC,

NO WONDER, SPOILED BRATS ARE PRODUCED.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

Pakistani entitled mentality. This is what we breed when we elect scumbags for politicians. It's not even about army, it's the same with any person in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lincoln

loanranger said:


> Those men that handled her were gems.That women had some fight in her thats for sure .
> Us bechare colonel ki kya ghalti woh tou nokri par tha.



That colonel also had misbehaved last year, same car.



Metal 0-1 said:


> If this piece of sh** Colonel was in America as soon as he pulled out gun there will be a nice hole in his head..
> 
> I wonder why traffic cops don't have pistols.. At least tasers. All cops must be provided with Taser guns to deal with these kind of Karens and je***.



Cops are not trained professionally here. They're unfortunately just cannon fodder. In any civilian country, misbehavior with the police will land you in jail.

Strict, modernized police system will root out corruption and also slackers who are no good for the job, and get in through sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican

Colonel should not be punished for the crime his wife did in his absence,
The lady should not be divorced as she didn't do anything against her husband or family,
She has broken the law. She should face consequences for interfering with the security and security officer, a few years of prison time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Reminds me of this lady

@PanzerKiel @Blacklight @DESERT FIGHTER @Trango Towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

looks like pakistani media couldnt get the NOC to publish this stupid behaviour. How do we expect the law to have any effect these people are above the law , they are the masters and royals of this country


----------



## StormBreaker

AsianLion said:


> Another video has surfaced about the same car.
> 
> 
> Foul Mouth Army Colonel and her wife misconduct with civilian police officers face punishment. Colonel also in misconduct previously.
> 
> The colonel whose wife is in this famous video was posted out of FF because of his misbehavior with Abbotabad police 2 years ago who was also made famous in video
> 
> Officers Family Misconduct-Hazara Expressway Mansehra
> Location: Mansehra
> 
> On 20 May 2020 around 1645 hrs, a lady (later recognized as wife of PA-36477 Lt Col Muhammad Farooq Khan, FF presently Comdt 33 DBS, Qta) misbehaved at Hazara Expressway with Civ Police/CPEC tps ex 64 FF.
> Details are as under:-
> 
> ·A/m lady wanted to enter Mansehra Tunnel while travelling from Mansehra to Shinkiari.
> 
> ·A/m lady used derogatory language towards civilian police and CPEC troops ex 64 FF/340 Bde/34 SSD.
> 
> ·Reportedly, a/m lady misbehaved in same manner on 20 May 2020 at around 1100 hrs while travelling from Shinkiari to Atd as well. However no evidence exists in this regard.
> 
> ·Video in circulation was recorded by Constable Shams (ex svcman) of Spec Police Unit of CPEC (video att as Video no 1).
> 
> ·Civilian Police representative trying to obstruct the way of car is ASI Chanzeb (ex svcman N/Sub).
> ·Veh visible in video is Honda Civic ACC-35, Islamabad registration
> 
> .It is pertinent to mention that Lt Col Farooq was posted out of FF Cen in Sep 2018 to 33 DBS due to an incident of misconduct with tfc police in Atd in Aug 2018. Same car is visible in both videos.


Ye FF kia hai ? Har koi FF kare jara hai ?


----------



## Enigma SIG

This attitude is prevalent in all Pakistanis. (TU JANTA NAI ME KON HOUN - said a guy riding on a 70 to me when I overtook him on a public road ).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

may be colonel sahab is behind this all viral issue . he want to live few days in peace after she go jail .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

StormBreaker said:


> Ye FF kia hai ? Har koi FF kare jara hai ?



FF is Frontier Force abbreviation. Pak Army unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Her attitude shows only one thing...she is a witch crafted by her parents and supported by her husband.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They do? All my life Ive been duped and so members of my family.. never knew oh the fukin sheer audacity of the army for not providing us free shit!
> 
> Now my brother is sitting near fukin Afghanistan, his 6th year & even that guy ain’t getting this shyt? The fk





colonels wife seems to be sitting in every , bureaucrat house, in every politcian house, in every 18th grade n above baboo...........or baboon


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

The car she is riding with a driver, a Lt. colonel cant buy from his salary. Means she is from a feudal background.


----------



## Blacklight

Zibago said:


> Uskey pati shri ki to baj gaye ab no chance of promotion


I will be surprised, if he doesn't tender his resignation.


----------



## Amaa'n

Death Adder said:


> They are all same, was passing through Chaklala Scheme III, 2 years ago, guards at check points shouted like dogs, “jaldi chal, jaldi chal”. Our army is not the same anymore they are badtameez and arrogant and treat civilians like dogs.


it;s not like that yar...actions of few ignorant cannot define whole organization....
I have known a Major sb who doesn't even look like a Major, a very humble man, but he has served in toughest areas in Waziristan during operation days...i have a long list of such people...but then there are few whose arrogance can be seen miles away....bottom line, it doesn't define the organization but the person himself...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baghial

Zibago said:


> Uskey pati shri ki to baj gaye ab no chance of promotion


"Being related to an army officer" Must be one hell of a drug... In Pakistan.



-blitzkrieg- said:


> The car she is riding with a driver, a Lt. colonel cant buy from his salary. Means she is from a feudal background.



her son was driving, not the driver.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> it;s not like that yar...actions of few ignorant can be define whole organizations....
> I have known a Major sb who doesn't even look like a Major, a very humble man, but he has served in toughest areas in Waziristan during operation days...a have a long list of such people...but then there are few people whose arrogance can be seen miles away....bottom line, it doesn't define the organization but the person himself...


My experience with the Army in Pakistan has been the same - very polite, respectful, even when I was obviously in the wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

graphican said:


> Colonel should not be punished for the crime his wife did in his absence,
> The lady should not be divorced as she didn't do anything against her husband or family,
> She has broken the law. She should face consequences for interfering with the security and security officer, a few years of prison time.


few years is too harsh.. a fine should do..but event hat wont happen..
you saw hat happened when lawyers killed patients..nothing


----------



## Michael Corleone

Metal 0-1 said:


> If this piece of sh** Colonel was in America as soon as he pulled out gun there will be a nice hole in his head..
> 
> I wonder why traffic cops don't have pistols.. At least tasers. All cops must be provided with Taser guns to deal with these kind of Karens and je***.


Rowdy *** grandma deserved it



ziaulislam said:


> few years is too harsh.. a fine should do..but event hat wont happen..
> you saw hat happened when lawyers killed patients..nothing


This kind of conduct deserves court martial don’t you think? If the officers behave this way then how are the solifers supposed to?
I remember Bangladeshi actor Riyaz getting dishonorably discharged after arguing with his senior... he even trained in turkey on f16... so pretty much a wasteman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

ziaulislam said:


> few years is too harsh.. a fine should do..but event hat wont happen..
> you saw hat happened when lawyers killed patients..nothing



When things go public, you have to make such a person an example so that everyone would learn the lesson.

This incident is the military's opportunity to improve its image or lose a part of it. What is in Pakistan's best interest? We all can easily conclude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

graphican said:


> When things go public, you have to make such a person an example so that everyone would learn the lesson.
> 
> This incident is the military's opportunity to improve its image or lose a part of it. What is in Pakistan's best interest? We all can easily conclude.


if military wants that it should ask the officer and wife to publically apologize and give strict SOPs for the military not to use this card...*trust me even this won't happen*



Michael Corleone said:


> Rowdy *** grandma deserved it
> 
> 
> This kind of conduct deserves court martial don’t you think? If the officers behave this way then how are the solifers supposed to?
> I remember Bangladeshi actor Riyaz getting dishonorably discharged after arguing with his senior... he even trained in turkey on f16... so pretty much a wasteman


*it does at least dismal from service or demotion on disciplinary ground but its the wife not the military person so in this case it doesnt *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

nobody even knows name of the woman.

Name her and shame her...
Which paper named her?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

ziaulislam said:


> if military wants that it should ask the officer and wife to publically apologize and give strict SOPs for the military not to use this card...*trust me even this won't happen*
> 
> 
> *it does at least dismal from service or demotion on disciplinary ground but its the wife not the military person so in this case it doesnt *



That is why I say the law should come into force and punish this lady for her violation of law rather harshly than leniently. As per news Gen. Bajwa has taken notice of this incident as it is a matter of public image. I expect she will be prosecuted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Baghial said:


> IN EUROPE GENERAL' PRESIDENTS' AND PM- ARE IN THE SAME CLASS SUB WAYS.
> 
> 
> NEDERLAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BELGIUM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHILE OUR ARMY GIVES A COLONEL , A COOK, A CLEANER, A DRIVER, A HOUSE MAID, A GARDNER,
> 
> BABYSITTERS, GUARD, FREE HOME, ELECTRICITY, GAS WATER, PERKS PRIVILEGES.. ETC,
> 
> NO WONDER, SPOILED BRATS ARE PRODUCED.......


hello mr. "I wannabe European" have you any idea how much these here staged photo ops cost EU countries? guess what/who/how many is lurking where camera isn't looking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

What if in the black tinted expensive Honda car, terrorists are doing same thing, what Colonel's wife did, and bomb a head quarter or a civilian building, or an army post??? who will pay for this Army?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Baghial said:


> colonels wife seems to be sitting in every , bureaucrat house, in every politcian house, in every 18th grade n above baboo...........or baboon


Woh sahi ha, per my father is a red tape officer, and we is waiting for all the free stuff .. my brother is a major, spent 6 years in FATA operations, gold medalist and also went to a foreign course (NATO) & even he is waiting for the free stuff..

And trust me, my brother can’t afford a honda or corolla in his salary and all the fukin “perks”.

@Blacklight where is our free stuff!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*There are always few individuals that defame the army, a few years ago a traffic warden was manhandled,any update to what happened to the offenders!!*





*This lady was beating a lady constable,claiming her father is an ex military man.*





*Even channels like ARY cannot disclose on air that the culprit is a colonels wife*.





*I think this mindset needs to change, i can relate dozens of examples here. No one should be above the law.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> Wow such a emotional and abusive response ....
> 
> it is funny you ask him to behave but you your self resort to such foul language and uncivilized manner.
> 
> interesting.
> 
> ps why have you ask him to slap his family women around? .. have they been using foul language and misbehaving ? Do you have a video of that ?
> 
> BTW by any chance are you related to this woman ie Col. wife ?


Thank you very much for such an enlightened and enlightening response.

Col. will get surely what he deserves for his actions and wife will remember the lessons learnt from this incident. This is PA and not you beloved neighbours, but you can carry on with support for them and appreciations for Indian culture, mentality and IA well known traditions and discipline.

As a Pakistani and Muslim civilized person, I can not and will not tolerate any outsider Idiot say anything like that to a women of my family and my Pakistani mothers and sisters. its purely our internal matter and no **** face from outside can say anything.

If you like and appreciate your neighbours and aira ghairas to say things like that about female members of your, then you you really deserve a Veer Chakra.

We Pakistanis are one family, but you wont understand. You an enlightened person.

I hope I addressed and answered all of your questions and concerns.....

Now please go and join the lynching mob and fulfill your wishes.


----------



## Baghial

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Woh sahi ha, per my father is a red tape officer, and we is waiting for all the free stuff .. my brother is a major, spent 6 years in FATA operations, gold medalist and also went to a foreign course (NATO) & even he is waiting for the free stuff..
> 
> And trust me, my brother can’t afford a honda or corolla in his salary and all the fukin “perks”.
> 
> @Blacklight where is our free stuff!!



maybe ask the colonel's wife?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Baghial said:


> maybe ask the colonel's wife?


There are thousands upon thousands of lt colonels boss. 
Jis tarah har koi apki tarah akalmand nai hota usi tarah har koi ain aunty ki tarah crack nai hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Woh sahi ha, per my father is a red tape officer, and we is waiting for all the free stuff .. my brother is a major, spent 6 years in FATA operations, gold medalist and also went to a foreign course (NATO) & even he is waiting for the free stuff..
> 
> And trust me, my brother can’t afford a honda or corolla in his salary and all the fukin “perks”.
> 
> @Blacklight where is our free stuff!!


I think top brass gets them


----------



## Blacklight

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Woh sahi ha, per my father is a red tape officer, and we is waiting for all the free stuff .. my brother is a major, spent 6 years in FATA operations, gold medalist and also went to a foreign course (NATO) & even he is waiting for the free stuff..
> 
> And trust me, my brother can’t afford a honda or corolla in his salary and all the fukin “perks”.
> 
> @Blacklight *where is our free stuff!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Baghial said:


> SEEMS TO BE A FAMILY DISEASE------ IF ITS SAME CAR, DIFFERENT OCCUPANT, ?
> 
> THE GUY SAID MY INTRODUCTION IS ENOUGH? MEANING-------- I AM PABLO ESCOBAR?
> 
> LATER THE GUY IS SEEN WITH A HAND GUN, TRYING TO INTIMIDATE THE POLICE OFFICER,
> 
> FOUL LANGUAGE FROM BOTH SIDES,
> 
> 
> THESE KIND OF MACHO GUYS ARE STANDING IN LONG QUEUES AT HEATHROW AIRPORT CHECK-INS.
> 
> AND DONT DARE TO CROSS THE YELLOW LINE ON GROUND,
> 
> IN EUROPE GENERAL' PRESIDENTS' AND PM- ARE IN THE SAME CLASS SUB WAYS.
> 
> 
> NEDERLAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BELGIUM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHILE OUR ARMY GIVES A COLONEL , A COOK, A CLEANER, A DRIVER, A HOUSE MAID, A GARDNER,
> 
> BABYSITTERS, GUARD, FREE HOME, ELECTRICITY, GAS WATER, PERKS PRIVILEGES.. ETC,
> 
> NO WONDER, SPOILED BRATS ARE PRODUCED.......


also share pics of trump as POTUS coming to whitehouse or leaving...selective biasedness?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They do? All my life Ive been duped and so members of my family.. never knew oh the fukin sheer audacity of the army for not providing us free shit!
> 
> Now my brother is sitting near fukin Afghanistan, his 6th year & even that guy ain’t getting this shyt? The fk



Why bother to tell them anything, their sources are Indian propaganda and chor bazaar siasatdaans...our Universities and Colleges are also filled with these type of people professors etc......in sab ka dimagh dhul chuka hai.....ye masoom log hain in ko khud nahi pata ye kiya kae rahay hain....

All kind of abuse and shit is going on here, I just posted three comments to some idiots and two deleted so far....waiting for the last one to be deleted.

Join the bandwagon, dont try to stop it and or respond, it will slow down the highly intellectual discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## undercover JIX

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Waise bhi pitna to hai thaney me


Thanay kay baad provost waloon ko bhi khidmat ka mouka dena chahiyay...



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Merely on an academoc or intellectual level have we not given women a higher pedestal in society?
> 
> If this woman tries something in front of Western police she would have been body slammed.
> 
> Women deserve respect. But in Pakistani society they get away with a lot of things that were meant to be a privilege for them.
> 
> For example if a guy sexually abuses a child he is gonna get hel in this life and next(if corruption and cronyism isn't involved).
> 
> But if a woman/girl sexually abuses a child he is meant to just live with it or forgive her as she is a girl.
> 
> What I've said above is very rough and unrefined. But I hope you can grasp the gist.


I understand it very well....and I am sure that you are aware that, these type of things are present each and every society, even in your western societies as well. what makes a huge difference is, Media projection, and we know what world media is doing, which smallest issues are highlighted from which countries and ignored as daily acceptable routine in others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Hachiman said:


> also share pics of trump as POTUS coming to whitehouse or leaving...selective biasedness?


 trump is the same jerk as the colonel,,s wife
i was compairing real leaders, not the selected pigs?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baghial

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There are thousands upon thousands of lt colonels boss.
> Jis tarah har koi apki tarah akalmand nai hota usi tarah har koi ain aunty ki tarah crack nai hota.




too late now----------the army gave the rest of perks and priveleges to nawaz and zardari
did u hear that his clutch plates have any problem in luxuary of london
every deal that our army does with harami mafia is another nail in the coffin of justice, accountability, honour'diginity, of or awaam,--------- hell will be full of our 3***/4****.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## undercover JIX

PakFactor said:


> Very true! We need to train our police on US police lines; it'll fix half the problems in Pakistan.


yea let police shoot and kill based on ethnicity and race.....USA standard right?



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> everyone cursing the Woman, why no one pointing towards the crossdresser in the driving seat... couldn't even control his mother (i assume) ....


Sir, your comment is totally uncalled for and abusive to ashamed and innocent boy, who is clearly not happy with is mother's behaviour and doing the right thing by not aiding her ans making the situation worse.
I request you to please edit this post. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## undercover JIX

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> am The Fixer but still couldn't fix my wife ...


now see, you admitted as a husband but want to call names to a son in tricky situation.


----------



## CULPRIT

Trango Towers said:


> So the b1tch sleeps with a colonel...that's her claim to fame? Clearly the colonel has a little one. What a polite policeman...should have punched the fugly b1tch and dragged her to the cells..also arrested the colonel



Very shameful act indeed by the lady , but bhai sab ! Hold ur horses , ethnics and basic rights shall not be neglected ..... horrified to imagine a person like u on the scene would have handled it more worst with ugly vomits of his mind .... [emoji1304]


----------



## BHarwana

Well I must add this has nothing to do with army but has more to do with rich brain set. When people have money they intent to violate all rules. It is a disease of Political elites which has migrated to rich people of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

CULPRIT said:


> Very shameful act indeed by the lady , but bhai sab ! Hold ur horses , ethnics and basic rights shall not be neglected ..... horrified to imagine a person like u on the scene would have handled it more worst with ugly vomits of his mind .... [emoji1304]


Ugly people like her only understand one language dunda. The police office was so polite what did he get? So maybe the law needs to be tough. People like you think that a beast like her could be tamed with kindness. Not sure where you live but come back to the real world. And yes she needs a good kicking to straighten her

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

undercover JIX said:


> Why bother to tell them anything, their sources are Indian propaganda and chor bazaar siasatdaans...our Universities and Colleges are also filled with these type of people professors etc......in sab ka dimagh dhul chuka hai.....ye masoom log hain in ko khud nahi pata ye kiya kae rahay hain....
> 
> All kind of abuse and shit is going on here, I just posted three comments to some idiots and two deleted so far....waiting for the last one to be deleted.
> 
> Join the bandwagon, dont try to stop it and or respond, it will slow down the highly intellectual discussions.


I got a warning for that post bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cash GK

News are coming she is not wife of any officer...is it true?


----------



## Baghial

Cash GK said:


> News are coming she is not wife of any officer...is it true?




SEEMS LIKE SHE,S SECOND WIFE OF ALLEGED COLONEL?


----------



## Amaa'n

May i ask everyone to stay civilized & no need to pass on the sexist remarks. he had enough fun for 20 pages. Please stop this name calling, shaming & insults to women in general

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Another twist wow



Baghial said:


> SEEMS LIKE SHE,S SECOND WIFE OF ALLEGED COLONEL?


----------



## Trango Towers

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> NO Army officer was involved in this video.
> 
> Even the woman claiming to be the wife of a Colonel did not provide anything to support her claims.


If she is lying it's even worse


----------



## Amaa'n

Baghial said:


> colonels wife seems to be sitting in every , bureaucrat house, in every politcian house, in every 18th grade n above baboo...........or baboon


you need to stop hurling insults around women....critisize this woman all you want but in civilized manner & respectful.If you cannot do that, thread ban will be imposed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Trango Towers said:


> If she is lying it's even worse


Legally speaking, I don't believe there's any law she violated by allegedly lying about her husband's occupation and rank.

Her 'crime' remains the same, regardless of whether she turns out to be a Colonels wife or not - she physically assaulted law enforcement officers and refused to follow directions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crusher

graphican said:


> *She has broken the law. She should face consequences for interfering with the security and security officer, a few years of prison time.*



Are you crazy "few years of imprisonment" for this stupid thing, I would say perhaps a couple of days in the lock up should be enough and she needs to be re-educated at a re-education camp for some days and that is all.


----------



## THE DESERT FOX

this col ki biwi should be brought before justice and prosecuted accordingly and if found guilty should be given severe penalties like these guys were given by our courts . what an irony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

ghazi52 said:


>



You should see the You tube video of the soon to be retired Lt.Col HE is equally bad.



Crusher said:


> Are you crazy "few years of imprisonment" for this stupid thing, I would say perhaps a couple of weeks in the lock up should be enough and she needs to be re-educated at a re-education camp for some days and that is all.



Women in our society are respected from the heart. No need to throw anyone in prison, a fine equal to the original value of the civic, will suffice. This can be distributed to the brave men manning the check post.


----------



## CHI RULES

Blacklight said:


> You should see the You tube video of the soon to be retired Lt.Col HE is equally bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Women in our society are respected from the heart. No need to throw anyone in prison, a fine equal to the original value of the civic, will suffice. This can be distributed to the brave men manning the check post.



I have read that she is not PA officer wife and legal action is underway. I wonder why Pak people start to insult own forces without any proof, if some one says he is General than fools shall believe him in no time. It is utterly sad to see such foolish remarks perhaps people who do not have required skills and cannot climb the ladder start to abuse others.



mudas777 said:


> Brother no disrespect to yourself I am born in the same land but raised here and can see the difference between how laws are enforced in this country and back home. You see here stopping at the red light is taken for a granted even no one is around to check but they will stop and obey the traffic rules. Back home crossing the red light is considered bravo and they are always in hurry for nothing. If every one is flaunting the law then law means nothing worth the paper written on but it doesn't means its acceptable as its the problem of enforcing the law.
> I feel sorry for that officer who have got the authority to enforce the law but he is incapable of enforcing the law of the land due to the corrupt system thanks to which he may end up in trouble from his bosses for doing his job. That brazen lady was telling him he will loose his uniform and knowing well she is on camera really deserves a week inside and no questions asked and each day of her inside should be shown on live telly and then lets see who misbehaves again. On one hand we want to change Pakistan for the better and get rid of the corruption and how are we going to do that if we don't follow the laws.



Sir as I have said earlier no rule of law, the lady was lying, she is not Colonel's wife. The sad thing is everything is uploaded on FB without any verification or background of whole scenario. Even in USA any inquiry related to law enforcement agencies or armed forces is done behind curtains and even names of culprits are not revealed, in Pakistan every thing is viral, in the past a scuffle broke up between SSG officers and Motorway police. People started abusive language against PA and SSG. The issue was resolved with consent of both parties. But people were using negative remarks against armed forces as one way version of motorway police was publicized. I am a civilian myself yet some times feel neither police nor general public are honest with country. Such countries require some harsh regulations as Nawab Kalabagh did in Punjab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

I have been reading such news for past few days. I myself do not like what she did and I believe that our voice has reached army courts and army unlike any other institution does not allow such kind of pride. Inshallah, they are going to take measures against this. However, using derogatory terms against colonel's wife is very disappointing for me. They are our daughters and mothers. If we use shameful slang against her then I wonder we all should question our existence. I also want to remind you that we have also those mothers and sisters who have lost their brothers, fathers and sons to save honor of our women and children. Do not, unintentionally become a reason of feast of Indian agencies who even used our actresses to represent ISI as a honeypot. Wake up. 
*
Mind your language.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trango Towers

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> you need to stop hurling insults around women....critisize this woman all you want but in civilized manner & respectful.If you cannot do that, thread ban will be imposed


I dont think he is hurling abuse at women....but this beast is not a woman. When she can swear filthy words on camera to the cops why cant the people shame her?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lt. Col. Muhammad Farooq wife.


----------



## BATMAN

THE DESERT FOX said:


> this col ki biwi should be brought before justice and prosecuted accordingly and if found guilty should be given severe penalties like these guys were given by our courts . what an irony
> View attachment 634504


You are spot on... Pakistan is a society where there are no rules and regulations.
It's a way of life here. People on authority are can even tell you to remove pants or go to jail.
This is why to be PTI tiger is a great incentive, in it self.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The car is same. She definitely is his wife.





Bloody naudolatiye(newly rich) paindoo


Ahmet Pasha said:


> The car is same. She definitely is his wife.



In colonel's video the second guy has a strong voice. Sounds like a Former JCO himself.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/gulfne...rs-goes-viral-on-social-media-1.1590064736027

COAS has allegedly taken *strict *disciplinary action. As a result the Colonel sab is now banned from mess center for 30 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Should the police officer who let her go not be taken into questioning as to why

1. They allowed the barrier to be broken
2. Why they allowed her to drive through a blockade
3. What if she was a terrorist? 

It's not right that she is a woman she can do anything. Law is for all


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> Thank you very much for such an enlightened and enlightening response.




You are welcome. I always put light to the dark ones.



undercover JIX said:


> Col. will get surely what he deserves for his actions and wife will remember the lessons learnt from this incident.




Col?.. why he didnt do any thing wrong?...tell us why should he be punished?



undercover JIX said:


> This is PA and not you beloved neighbours, but you can carry on with support for them and appreciations for Indian culture, mentality and IA well known traditions and discipline



Interesting.... this is being addressed to me ....why?


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> You are welcome. I always put light to the dark ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Col?.. why he didnt do any thing wrong?...tell us why should he be punished?



Please use the same light on yourself, and you will know what Col. did.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> As a Pakistani and Muslim civilized person




Civilized muslim?... i dont recall any civilised muslim using foul language... 

may be you follow this guy?..








undercover JIX said:


> I can not and will not tolerate any outsider Idiot say anything like that to a women of my family and my Pakistani mothers and sisters. its purely our internal matter and no **** face from outside can say anything.




Interesting.. so was he abusing your family?... i looked again he referred that foul mouth ill mannered woman in the viral video...

so what ticked you off?..



undercover JIX said:


> If you like and appreciate your neighbours and aira ghairas to say things like that about female members of your, then you you really deserve a Veer Chakra




again... why is this addressed to me?



undercover JIX said:


> e Pakistanis are one family, but you wont understand. You an enlightened person.



What are you trying to say?..you seem confused.

if i dont understand .. how am i enlighten?... enlighten people understand very well...


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> Civilized muslim?... i dont recall any civilised muslim using foul language...
> 
> may be you follow this guy?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. so was he abusing your family?... i looked again he referred that foul mouth ill mannered woman in the viral video...
> 
> so what ticked you off?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again... why is this addressed to me?


I am not here to provide justifications to you, if you can follow the conversations, you will know. after all you have the light. looks like you need it more then anyone else.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> I hope I addressed and answered all of your questions and concerns.....



no.

But i do think you are confused and have comprehension issues.



undercover JIX said:


> Now please go and join the lynching mob and fulfill your wishes




and why would i do that?... i live in a civilised country with civilised people.



undercover JIX said:


> I am not here to provide justifications to you, i




of course you cant. 

You were caught red handed using foul and abusive language in this forum.



undercover JIX said:


> Please use the same light on yourself,




ah yes.. light upon light...


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> no.
> 
> But i do think you are confused and have comprehension issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why would i do that?... i live in a civilised country with civilised people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you cant.
> 
> You were caught red handed using foul and abusive language in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah yes.. light upon light...


Idiots like you think this way, so carry on.


----------



## PradoTLC

BHarwana said:


> Well I must add this has nothing to do with army but has more to do with rich brain set. When people have money they intent to violate all rules. It is a disease of Political elites which has migrated to rich people of Pakistan.




correct... i have seen Pakistanis from across the board behave this way.



undercover JIX said:


> Idiots like you think this way, so carry on.




well if you say conflicting things and say things that dont have logical basis. People will see you as an idiot.

that is just how life is.



undercover JIX said:


> if you can follow the conversations, you will know.




i dont follow silly conversation.. lt is kind of hard . They usually make no sense.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Legally speaking, I don't believe there's any law she violated by allegedly lying about her husband's occupation and rank.
> 
> Her 'crime' remains the same, regardless of whether she turns out to be a Colonels wife or not - she physically assaulted law enforcement officers and refused to follow directions.




add using foul language.



Imran Khan said:


> may be colonel sahab is behind this all viral issue . he want to live few days in peace after she go jail .




lol

best post so far.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

undercover JIX said:


> I am not here to provide justifications to you, if you can follow the conversations, you will know. after all you have the light. looks like you need it more then anyone else.





PradoTLC said:


> no.
> 
> But i do think you are confused and have comprehension issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why would i do that?... i live in a civilised country with civilised people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course you cant.
> 
> You were caught red handed using foul and abusive language in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah yes.. light upon light...



Yar ye larai larai band kro


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> well if you say conflicting things and say things that dont have logical basis. People will see you as an idiot.
> 
> that is just how life is.
> 
> 
> i dont follow silly conversation.. lt is kind of hard . They usually make no sense.



Switch on Comprehension light please.
No wonder you are defending what was posted by an Indian, abuses and your own abusive behaviour.

Silly person thinks this way, no wonder you are defending Indian, and you abuseive behaviour towards women and Pakistan. in other threads also Pakistan send something to USA and you atrted abusing Paakistan, PA and PAF.

You need lots of lights, or you love living in darkness.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yar ye larai larai band kro


he is using my responses to an Indian and abusive posters, so if he is one of them, he must defend his abuses or Indian love.

I am not fighting, seems his lights are OFF.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> Switch on Comprehension light please.




see good advice...no?



undercover JIX said:


> No wonder you are defending what was posted by an Indian, abuses and your own abusive behaviour.



what are talking about?.. you seem really confused here.



undercover JIX said:


> Silly person thinks this way, no wonder you are defending Indian, and you abuseive behaviour towards women and Pakistan. in other threads also Pakistan send something to USA and you atrted abusing Paakistan, PA and PAF.




Right

now either you are a demented retard or you are just a shameless liar.

pick one.


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> see good advice...no?
> 
> 
> 
> what are talking about?.. you seem really confused here.


you are lost or have some other issues, you need rest....and yes sure .....some light.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> love living in darkness



you just described your self perfectly.


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> Right
> 
> now either you are a demented retard or you are just a shameless liar.
> 
> pick one.


Thank you for letting me know who you are.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> you are lost or have some other issues, you need rest....and yes sure .....some light.




me ?.

no

but you .. yes.

You lose every argument and start then start cooking lies.


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> me ?.
> 
> no
> 
> but you .. yes.
> 
> You lose every argument and start then start cooking lies.


all liars say the same, so you are no different. I am getting to know you now. Thanks


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> Thank you for letting me know who you are.




you are welcome. Hopefully now you will behave



undercover JIX said:


> all liars say the same, so you are no different. I am getting to know you now. Thanks




i agree.

liars can never backup what they say.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yar ye larai larai band kro




what fight?.. this just a one side slaughter... 

slaughtering indian posters was getting too boring... his stupidity adds new flavour.


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> you are welcome. Hopefully now you will behave self.. may be you try very hard you might be referred to as a civilized muslim



Yes I know I can better and more civilized Muslim, 

But know chance for you no matter what you try....keep it up



PradoTLC said:


> you are welcome. Hopefully now you will behave


I am, but you need to go and abuse or hit women around you.



PradoTLC said:


> i agree.
> 
> liars can never backup what they say.


 yes exactly and they can never remember and follow conversations.....same like you...


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> Yes I know I can better and more civilized Muslim,




you are lucky this isnt an english test...

but i agree you are as "civilised" as Kadiam Rizwi...


----------



## CHI RULES

Death Adder said:


> They are all same, was passing through Chaklala Scheme III, 2 years ago, guards at check points shouted like dogs, “jaldi chal, jaldi chal”. Our army is not the same anymore they are badtameez and arrogant and treat civilians like dogs.



The language being used in Army is tough whether their is ordinary soldier or officer all have to face tough circumstances, so military security personnel/MP usually use hard words, we should have appetite for that, I am living in cantt area and despite our vehicles having having security stickers and cantt ID are sometimes not allowed to enter in main cantt area. It is a usual practice and people who know military or environment do not make a big deal from such instances. They are even given orders at certain places to shoot at site if any vehicle tries to pass through without identification as happened in case of Naval officers children who were shot due to utter foolishness of their driver.

In 80s or 90s the ,MP personnel used to not carry a gun their holders remain empty but now almost all MP personnel remain armed after terrorism acts.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> But know chance for you no matter what you try....keep it up



dam... you just murdered the english language.


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> what fight?.. this just a one side slaughter...
> 
> slaughtering indian posters was getting too boring... his stupidity adds new flavour.



its not a fight, just one idiot showing himself being proud of abusing women


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> I am, but you need to go and abuse or hit women around you




why do you encourage people to abuse or hit women?


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> you are lucky this isnt an english test...
> 
> but i agree you are as "civilised" as Kadiam Rizwi...


Yes I am lucky I did not learn to abuse women, but you sure are proud.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> Yes I know I can better and more civilized Muslim,
> 
> But know chance for you no matter what you try....keep it up
> 
> 
> I am, but you need to go and abuse or hit women around you.
> 
> 
> yes exactly and they can never remember and follow conversations.....same like you...




you mean like your use of foul language and then hiding behind "civilised" muslim assertion?


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> dam... you just murdered the english language.


at least did not advocate violence and abuse against women


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> Yes I am lucky I did not learn to abuse women, but you sure are proud.




Abuse women?.. 

Really?

have you seem abuse women?..no?...do you have a video of that?

but i have seen you abuse fellow PDF posters.


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> why do you encourage people to abuse or hit women?


see how stupid you are, very good in english. its you chanda who is encouraging...stop your stupid rants.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> at least did not advocate violence and abuse against women




You said i should go an abuse women?... did you just forget that?

no?


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> you mean like your use of foul language and then hiding behind "civilised" muslim assertion?


foul language for people like you, who are abusive to women. yes i am a Civilized Muslim. but you can not say that.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> see how stupid you are, very good in english. its you chanda who is encouraging...stop your stupid rants.




Your words .. not mine.. shall i repost your post?..


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> Abuse women?..
> 
> Really?
> 
> have you seem abuse women?..no?...do you have a video of that?
> 
> but i have seen you abuse fellow PDF posters.


you are just being restarted now.



PradoTLC said:


> You said i should go an abuse women?... did you just forget that?
> 
> no?


stop defending your and others abuse here and do it .....after all this what you stand for.



PradoTLC said:


> Your words .. not mine.. shall i repost your post?..


try switch on the light to know what I said. you are just being guilty so all this rant.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> foul language for people like you, who are abusive to women. yes i am a Civilized Muslim. but you can not say that.




So you allow use of using foul language?. Yes?...

so thats what a "civilize" muslim does ? Yes

So tell did in the any part of the Sunnah was there ever a case of allowing use of foul language by a civilised muslim?... you seem to have found it and so Kadam Riziwi.



undercover JIX said:


> you are just being restarted now.




you responded twice ... are you rebooting ?


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> So you allow use of using foul language?. Yes?...
> 
> so that what a civilize muslim does ? Yes
> 
> So tell did in the any part of the Sunnah was the ever a case of allowing use of foul language by a civilised muslim?... you seem to have found it and so Kadam Riziwi.


you are clearly lost and need some help.
your obsession with Khadim Rizwi is one of the reasons.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> stop defending your and others abuse here and do it .....after all this what you stand for.



defending?.. i just repeated what you said.



undercover JIX said:


> you are clearly lost and need some help.
> your obsession with Khadim Rizwi is one of the reasons.




Mr Riziwi reminds me of you. same mentality same self serving logic...same foul mouth


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> you responded twice ... are you rebooting ?





PradoTLC said:


> defending?.. i just repeated what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Riziwi reminds me of you. same mentality same self serving logic...same foul mouth



you even do not know what you are saying, take a break.......you mixing up things badly. 
take off the lights, you are accustomed of darkness,


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> you even do not know what you are saying, take a break.......you mixing up things badly.
> take off the lights, you are accustomed of darkness,




i see.. you have reached your breaking point...... It happens when you lose all the arguments.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

PradoTLC said:


> Kadiam Rizwi...


----------



## PradoTLC

Ahmet Pasha said:


>




sad.. we havent heard from him after his time in a military jail....lol



who knows may be undercover Jix is Kadiam ... would explain his terrible english. using google english to translate from urdu


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> i see.. you have reached your breaking point...... It happens when you lose all the arguments.


you did not have any argument since beginning. you are just delusional.

I am here to listen to your rants, go ahead.



PradoTLC said:


> sad.. we havent heard from him after his time in a military jail....lol
> 
> 
> 
> who knows may be undercover Jix is Kadiam ... would explain his terrible english. using google english to translate from urdu


yes, thanks to Google tanslator.
But I am happy that, I am not an educated idiot like Prado TLC.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> you did not have any argument since beginning. you are just delusional.
> 
> I am here to listen to your rants, go ahead.




wow.. after all bashing you got.... you still come back for more?..you must enjoy this..

PS hasnt your data package run out?


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> wow.. after all bashing you got.... you still come back for more?..you must enjoy this..
> 
> PS hasnt you data package run out?


its other war around, but you are accustomed and wont feel it.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> I am not an educated




100% agree

no one over here would ever say you are educated.



undercover JIX said:


> its other war around,



Which war are you referring to ?


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> 100% agree
> 
> no one over here would ever say you are educated.


Thanks to all.
I am happy like that, if education makes idiots like you.



PradoTLC said:


> Which war are you referring to ?


use your education and english language skills.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> you are accustomed and wont feel it.






undercover JIX said:


> Thanks to all.
> I am happy like that, if education makes idiots like you.
> 
> 
> use your education and english language skills.





undercover JIX said:


> use your education and english language skills.




ok ok... so in your urdu medium education "way" = "War"

right?



undercover JIX said:


> I am happy like that, if education makes idiots like you.




Good.. i am so happy you are happy with your self. for the rest of us we are so grateful we dont have your brain.


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> Yes.. i plenty of experince with idiots


How you comprehend simple sentences clears all doubts. no wonder you have issues.



PradoTLC said:


> Good.. i am so happy you are happy with your self. for the rest of us we are so grateful we dont have your brain





PradoTLC said:


> ok ok... so in your urdu medium education "way" = "War"
> 
> right?



Thank god, finally you understand something. how dumb you are took so long.

clearly you have no brain.

and check back your posts, you are loosing your English too.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> How you comprehend simple sentences clears all doubts. no wonder you have issues.




wow!...

you actually used a spell check ! 

however your grammar is artitious .


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> wow!...
> 
> you actually used a spell check !
> 
> View attachment 634697


yes.
Now you need to get back to your routine of abusing. you already made foll of yourself.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> yes.
> Now you need to get back to your routine of abusing. you already made foll of yourself.




abuse?..

no

i just show the mirror.

PS by "foll" you mean "fool" right?...

jezz......i taught you would at least get that spelling right ...


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> View attachment 634700
> 
> 
> 
> abuse?..
> 
> no
> 
> i just show the mirror.
> 
> PS by "foll" you mean "fool" right?... i taught you would get spelling right ...


no, you are ashamed of seeing your nasty woman abuser face in the mirror...keep deflecting...show everyone what and who you are.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> Thank god, finally you understand something. how dumb you are took so long.




I told you before .. it takes time to understand poorly constructed sentences.. ...

be patient.

it is after all an islamic virtue.


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> I told before .. it takes time to understand poorly constructed sentences.. ...be patience. it is after all an islamic virtue.


if you stop promoting woman abuse, you will be in better condition to understand and respond.


----------



## Zane_K

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Look Relax Dude. They are women. They are privileged. They would use Women Card and can Go away with it. They can also get bail easily bcz of being women. Nothing wrong here until and unless it was a Male Officer


Haha..


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> First you use foul language like the women in video , abusing a poster and defending her.
> 
> Then you lie brazenly and shamelessly , bringing up most absurd arguments next only to the indians to cover your self.
> 
> 
> some thing tells me you come from the same hole...


I responded to Indian who was abusive to this woman.

I am and was not defending woman, I am just against using abusive words towards women.

You are defending Indian and using same abusive language to woman, so you are no different.

on the other hand you have crossed all limits of absurdness, by defending Indian abusing Pakistani women, then joined in abuse and keep defending both ....

you have all traits of an Indian turd.


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> You abuse woman and they take it out somewhere else.




do you have any evidence of this?.. or is it another one of your many lies?



undercover JIX said:


> I am just against using abusive words towards women.



So abusing in general is ok ?.. except women?....Yes?..... so tell me where in the sunnah does it say that?



undercover JIX said:


> You are defending Indian




muhahahhahha.... half of india must have died listening to this crap....


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> on the other hand you have crossed all limits of absurdness, b



i agree you crossed all limits.



undercover JIX said:


> you have all traits of an Indian turd.




funny i have exact same perception... sorry hard fact on you .


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> So abusing in general is ok ?.. except women?....Yes?..... so tell me where in the sunnah does it say that?


let me see a where in Sunnah slapping a woman is recommended, na mehram..


----------



## PradoTLC

undercover JIX said:


> want to slap the woman, this runs in your family..




nope it doesnt

but judging by the way you conducted you self your daddy has taught you zero manners, ie just run of the mill street lies, abuse, and stupidity. heck he didnt even put you to half decent school!

hard facts


----------



## undercover JIX

PradoTLC said:


> Who said slapping a women is ok?... you claimed foul language is ok


when you are sober come back then.

All my posts in this threads were against women abuse. you keep changing goal post.


----------



## Baghial

FIR. against na-- maloom ???????


----------



## Baghial

COLONEL FAROOQ, AND ALLEGED CAR. SAME NR PLATES


----------



## ghazi52

May 22, 2020

*Police register case against woman who misbehaved with officers in viral video*








Police have registered a case against a woman whose video went viral on social media in which she can be seen misbehaving with police officials at the Hazara Motorway.

The case was registered on the complaint of Assistant Sub-Inspector (ASI) Aurangzaib Khan on Thursday and the FIR describes the woman as an 'unidentified person'.

The FIR has accused the woman of interfering in the matters of the state and threatening the police officials.

A statement, shared by Mansehra police to Dawn, stated that the cops were deployed on a contractual basis for CPEC security.

The statement also stated that no official on duty was suspended and neither has a case been registered against the officials.

The woman had received a lot of flak on social media after her video went viral in which she can be seen shouting and threatening police officers at the motorway.


----------



## krash

Jungibaaz said:


> This is a national disease, our folk get the slightest taste of wealth and power and the firauniyat comes out to full display.
> True, she should be the one who bares the consequences of her actions in this vid. And if the Officer and Gentlemen is real, then he should control his wife. But I’ve witnessed plenty of this holier than thou and ‘bloody civilian’ like attitude from actual officers, serving and retired in the past.



Not even an actual taste. Let's be honest, what power or wealth does a Colonel legitimately posses? It's the desire and then the pretence of wielding power over the other; Clerk at Nadra over a non-sifarishi, parking lot chowkidar over a guy trying to park, and apparently a colonel's wife over policemen.



Adios Amigo said:


> who himself is oblivion to the whole situation!





JonAsad said:


> i am sure he is feeling ashamed amongst his ranks..



Unlikely. People like this are only like this because they have been enabled, if not actively encouraged.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Baghial said:


> COLONEL FAROOQ, AND ALLEGED CAR. SAME NR PLATES







*People in the Social media have nearly all the info on this couple.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *
> This Colonel has been in touch with the top brass in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dear, i wouldnt say that.

I remember this particular reception of Gen Raheel. Hundreds of officers were invited, from Lts to Gens....and Gen Raheel was allowing everyone to have a pic with him. Doesnt mean that he personally knows this officer.

As far as this JS Parade card is concerned, we all know that its not hard to get it, and you dont require high connections for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

PanzerKiel said:


> Dear, i wouldnt say that.


Fair enough i will edit and remove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhai, thanks alot.



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Fair enough i will edit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> People in the Social media have nearly all the info on this couple.


Was he recently married?
Who was the boy beside her in the car?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Was he recently married?


I thing her appearance suggests its been a while!


Pakistani Fighter said:


> Who was the boy beside her in the car?


May be her son!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> I thing her appearance suggests its been a while!
> 
> May be her son!


Her wedding photo tells her marriage happened recently


----------



## PanzerKiel

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> I thing her appearance suggests its been a while!



This remark of yours made me laugh.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Her wedding photo tells her marriage happened recently


Brother maybe you are right, i will dig it out further.



PanzerKiel said:


> This remark of yours made me laugh.....


You are most welcome , you are one of my favourite experts.


----------



## PanzerKiel

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> You are most welcome , you are one of my favourite experts.



Appreciate your trust, feel honored!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> So you’re advocating in favor of domestic violence now?
> 
> 
> The wife and husband have been identified?


No,wrong .this type of behavior dsnt develop in a day or a month.its a gradual process which went unchecked.Her husband pays the price for letting her use his position.

I don't advocate violence,by slap I ment make her do social service or something which she should remember for rest of her life.Give her what an ordinary citizen gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cent4

So do we know if she is wife of a colonel or a lawyer ?


----------



## Death Adder

CHI RULES said:


> The language being used in Army is tough whether their is ordinary soldier or officer all have to face tough circumstances, so military security personnel/MP usually use hard words, we should have appetite for that, I am living in cantt area and despite our vehicles having having security stickers and cantt ID are sometimes not allowed to enter in main cantt area. It is a usual practice and people who know military or environment do not make a big deal from such instances. They are even given orders at certain places to shoot at site if any vehicle tries to pass through without identification as happened in case of Naval officers children who were shot due to utter foolishness of their driver.
> 
> In 80s or 90s the ,MP personnel used to not carry a gun their holders remain empty but now almost all MP personnel remain armed after terrorism acts.



It’s not about being tough, it’s about tameez.
Whenever cops stop army personnel we see violation. Do you remember few years ago SSG caption called his company and they beat the sh*t out of motorway police personal? If your logic is right, cops should have shot Colonel wife at spot, right?



FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Brother maybe you are right, i will dig it out further.
> 
> 
> You are most welcome , you are one of my favourite experts.



Here is your man no need to dig further.


----------



## qamar1990

crankthatskunk said:


> Wow. Then we are blamed if we point to the law within the law.
> If an Army Colonel wife can behave like this, imagine what the Generals wives could be like.
> 
> She should be put in to prison, and her husband should be court martial if he try to interfere.
> Oh boy, how many laws she has broken in 10 mins!!
> How this behaviour is allowed to continued, why she was not arrested immediately by the Police!!


this is the elite scum i made a post about that need to be taken down, these people hold the rest of the country hostage in extreme poverty and injustice they have been doing this to pakistanis since day one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHI RULES

Death Adder said:


> It’s not about being tough, it’s about tameez.
> Whenever cops stop army personnel we see violation. Do you remember few years ago SSG caption called his company and they beat the sh*t out of motorway police personal? If your logic is right, cops should have shot Colonel wife at spot, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your man no need to dig further.



She is not Colonel wife, moreover or police should be trained to handle general public as when they stop a youngster or a person involved in financial services their attitude is brutal or barbarous. Once I got a fractured hand and police personnel start to turn my plastered hand and they were stopped by some one else, unfortunately when they face an army personnel as they are trained not to surrender they treat them properly in same way lawyers have done same many times. The police brutality is faced by lower or middle class people only. Even politicians many times have gone in conflict with police. It's not good to target PA/Military only. The whole system either should be rectified otherwise every one should have right to be offensive whenever he faces police brutality.



CHI RULES said:


> She is not Colonel wife, moreover or police should be trained to handle general public as when they stop a youngster or a person involved in financial services their attitude is brutal or barbarous. Once I got a fractured hand and police personnel start to turn my plastered hand and they were stopped by some one else, unfortunately when they face an army personnel as they are trained not to surrender they treat them properly in same way lawyers have done same many times. The police brutality is faced by lower or middle class people only. Even politicians many times have gone in conflict with police. It's not good to target PA/Military only. The whole system either should be rectified otherwise every one should have right to be offensive whenever he faces police brutality.



Even once the police personnel opened my wife's hand bag for search, there are no rules here especially if you are not land lord and travelling on local bus. Next time Inshallah if a policeman does something I shall slap his face no matter what happens later on.



CHI RULES said:


> She is not Colonel wife, moreover or police should be trained to handle general public as when they stop a youngster or a person involved in financial services their attitude is brutal or barbarous. Once I got a fractured hand and police personnel start to turn my plastered hand and they were stopped by some one else, unfortunately when they face an army personnel as they are trained not to surrender they treat them properly in same way lawyers have done same many times. The police brutality is faced by lower or middle class people only. Even politicians many times have gone in conflict with police. It's not good to target PA/Military only. The whole system either should be rectified otherwise every one should have right to be offensive whenever he faces police brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> Even once the police personnel opened my wife's hand bag for search, there are no rules here especially if you are not land lord and travelling on local bus. Next time Inshallah if a policeman does something I shall slap his face no matter what happens later on.



To be honest police and military clash happens when police is unable to judge that the person in front of them belongs to military i.e officers travelling in buses, old cars or on motor cycles.

At least people whose family members are serving in military or have served should have aggressive stance on social media against baseless allegations without proofs. The Govt should also act and take action against hate messages against institutions however individual wrong acts should be taken care of on proper channel not on social media. Al Hamdollilah third generation of our family is serving PA and even people who got retire from PA never surrender before any brutality either by police or any other. I wonder that even a black man proven to wrongly murdered in USA, or their military personnel involved in crimes against humanity are dealt behind curtains but what type of country this is where every Tom and Dick is shouting against Army.

Our family despite serving in military has not become rich and so far many members are in lower or middle class. The children of civil servants or even patwaris have got education from Lawrance College or Burn Hall meanwhile our youngsters still studying in ordinary public schools and yet third generation making name due to shear hard work whether military or civil.


----------



## Death Adder

CHI RULES said:


> She is not Colonel wife, moreover or police should be trained to handle general public as when they stop a youngster or a person involved in financial services their attitude is brutal or barbarous. Once I got a fractured hand and police personnel start to turn my plastered hand and they were stopped by some one else, unfortunately when they face an army personnel as they are trained not to surrender they treat them properly in same way lawyers have done same many times. The police brutality is faced by lower or middle class people only. Even politicians many times have gone in conflict with police. It's not good to target PA/Military only. The whole system either should be rectified otherwise every one should have right to be offensive whenever he faces police brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> Even once the police personnel opened my wife's hand bag for search, there are no rules here especially if you are not land lord and travelling on local bus. Next time Inshallah if a policeman does something I shall slap his face no matter what happens later on.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest police and military clash happens when police is unable to judge that the person in front of them belongs to military i.e officers travelling in buses, old cars or on motor cycles.
> 
> At least people whose family members are serving in military or have served should have aggressive stance on social media against baseless allegations without proofs. The Govt should also act and take action against hate messages against institutions however individual wrong acts should be taken care of on proper channel not on social media. Al Hamdollilah third generation of our family is serving PA and even people who got retire from PA never surrender before any brutality either by police or any other. I wonder that even a black man proven to wrongly murdered in USA, or their military personnel involved in crimes against humanity are dealt behind curtains but what type of country this is where every Tom and Dick is shouting against Army.
> 
> Our family despite serving in military has not become rich and so far many members are in lower or middle class. The children of civil servants or even patwaris have got education from Lawrance College or Burn Hall meanwhile our youngsters still studying in ordinary public schools and yet third generation making name due to shear hard work whether military or civil.




You’re delusional and crying fool for no reason. You’re living in Zia era and you’re being brainwashed that you guys are supreme and above the law. When this status-co is challenged, you people start showing your insecurities and start labelling others traitors. This will change soon, people are awake now, that’s why we see current Military strategists and their desperation to control every institution with technocrats. PIA performance is in front of you. You guys are poor it’s totally because of Jernails they enjoy lavish lifestyle with buttmans. Take a look at top militaries of the world, buttman culture only exist in our army. You can’t blame civilians for that, we give you 70% of our budget. GC in military academy earns more than junior doctor, police constable, lawyer and nurse, still you people are unhappy. There are so many Kondoglu’s in higher ups you better watch out.


----------



## CHI RULES

Death Adder said:


> You’re delusional and crying fool for no reason. You’re living in Zia era and you’re being brainwashed that you guys are supreme and above the law. When this status-co is challenged, you people start showing your insecurities and start labelling others traitors. This will change soon, people are awake now, that’s why we see current Military strategists and their desperation to control every institution with technocrats. PIA performance is in front of you. You guys are poor it’s totally because of Jernails they enjoy lavish lifestyle with buttmans. Take a look at top militaries of the world, buttman culture only exist in our army. You can’t blame civilians for that, we give you 70% of our budget. GC in military academy earns more than junior doctor, police constable, lawyer and nurse, still you people are unhappy. There are so many Kondoglu’s in higher ups you better watch out.



I am not serving in Military, but have full fate on institution due to know how, the individuals should be punished for dirty work but not with negative publicity. In US it is policy that a policeman or service man involved in any crime though gets punishment but his video are not uploaded on social media. Sir I am poor tax payer unlike you living in this country facing economic hardships but do not blame others for that. The Jernails, military get lavish life style for you Indian Military offers short service commission with heavy perks and after retirement guaranteed job but their media and nation even backs their rapist Military personnel. What perks people get while serving in French foreign legion. The 70% budget does not go for lavish life style.

As it is now evident that lady involved in particular incident was not the wife of PA officer then topic should be closed. If you do not like my ideology or it is delusional please arrange visa for me of UK.

I am the citizen who is abiding by laws but shall openly challenge the police fascism in the country and every one has right to take his rights by force. It is not a perfect country like UK of which flag u are using. Please spend some part of your life like an ordinary person here and then start discussion with me.


----------



## Ace of Spades

So what came out of it?


----------



## Death Adder

CHI RULES said:


> I am not serving in Military, but have full fate on institution due to know how, the individuals should be punished for dirty work but not with negative publicity. In US it is policy that a policeman or service man involved in any crime though gets punishment but his video are not uploaded on social media. Sir I am poor tax payer unlike you living in this country facing economic hardships but do not blame others for that. The Jernails, military get lavish life style for you Indian Military offers short service commission with heavy perks and after retirement guaranteed job but their media and nation even backs their rapist Military personnel. What perks people get while serving in French foreign legion. The 70% budget does not go for lavish life style.
> 
> As it is now evident that lady involved in particular incident was not the wife of PA officer then topic should be closed. If you do not like my ideology or it is delusional please arrange visa for me of UK.
> 
> I am the citizen who is abiding by laws but shall openly challenge the police fascism in the country and every one has right to take his rights by force. It is not a perfect country like UK of which flag u are using. Please spend some part of your life like an ordinary person here and then start discussion with me.



You have made some valid points but don’t compare ourselves with India. Their CoAS answers to defence minister and they never involved in political engineering. We have to focus on our house. One day i was coming back from my college in Abpara, Islamabad. I didn’t have money so i raise my hand for lift near zero point and one Major gave me lift. We were chatting along he asked me what you wanna be, i said i wanna join forces then he asked me about my father profession and my college, then he showed unpleasantness after i told him my dad is government servant. Furthermore, he said its tough for you to join forces. This was the culture 12-15 years ago. A lot has changed his then with the advancement of media and increased public awareness. There are so many things wrong in Pakistan. If CoAS farts in private it also become headline along with the description of fart. Why we do this? I swear don’t even know the name of UK COAS its been 9 years. We have to change this culture if we have to progress.


----------



## Baghial

CHI RULES said:


> I am not serving in Military, but have full fate on institution due to know how, the individuals should be punished for dirty work but not with negative publicity. In US it is policy that a policeman or service man involved in any crime though gets punishment but his video are not uploaded on social media. Sir I am poor tax payer unlike you living in this country facing economic hardships but do not blame others for that. The Jernails, military get lavish life style for you Indian Military offers short service commission with heavy perks and after retirement guaranteed job but their media and nation even backs their rapist Military personnel. What perks people get while serving in French foreign legion. The 70% budget does not go for lavish life style.
> 
> As it is now evident that lady involved in particular incident was not the wife of PA officer then topic should be closed. If you do not like my ideology or it is delusional please arrange visa for me of UK.
> 
> I am the citizen who is abiding by laws but shall openly challenge the police fascism in the country and every one has right to take his rights by force. It is not a perfect country like UK of which flag u are using. Please spend some part of your life like an ordinary person here and then start discussion with me.




wonder what happened with ehsan ullah ehsan escape/ release/ vacation inquiry?

nooooooooooooothing,,,????????????


----------



## CHI RULES

Baghial said:


> wonder what happened with ehsan ullah ehsan escape/ release/ vacation inquiry?
> 
> nooooooooooooothing,,,????????????



Sir hope you understand what happens in such scenarios and behind curtains. We should not indulge in matters beyond our expertise.



Death Adder said:


> You have made some valid points but don’t compare ourselves with India. Their CoAS answers to defence minister and they never involved in political engineering. We have to focus on our house. One day i was coming back from my college in Abpara, Islamabad. I didn’t have money so i raise my hand for lift near zero point and one Major gave me lift. We were chatting along he asked me what you wanna be, i said i wanna join forces then he asked me about my father profession and my college, then he showed unpleasantness after i told him my dad is government servant. Furthermore, he said its tough for you to join forces. This was the culture 12-15 years ago. A lot has changed his then with the advancement of media and increased public awareness. There are so many things wrong in Pakistan. If CoAS farts in private it also become headline along with the description of fart. Why we do this? I swear don’t even know the name of UK COAS its been 9 years. We have to change this culture if we have to progress.





Death Adder said:


> You have made some valid points but don’t compare ourselves with India. Their CoAS answers to defence minister and they never involved in political engineering. We have to focus on our house. One day i was coming back from my college in Abpara, Islamabad. I didn’t have money so i raise my hand for lift near zero point and one Major gave me lift. We were chatting along he asked me what you wanna be, i said i wanna join forces then he asked me about my father profession and my college, then he showed unpleasantness after i told him my dad is government servant. Furthermore, he said its tough for you to join forces. This was the culture 12-15 years ago. A lot has changed his then with the advancement of media and increased public awareness. There are so many things wrong in Pakistan. If CoAS farts in private it also become headline along with the description of fart. Why we do this? I swear don’t even know the name of UK COAS its been 9 years. We have to change this culture if we have to progress.



Sir, one point is you can't accuse whole institution due to bad deeds of an individual. This is my personal observation people from our family in services are more professional than ever. Sorry for bringing in religion yet Islam never separates defense from other departments of life. I personally felt that NCC instead of being terminated should have been broadened. The threat levels are changing. There should be more communication between civil and military institutions, especially educational institutions.
If COAS farts then it is because he has to cover dirty jobs of so called Govt officials, many matters never come in front of general public. The outreach of people to social networks has been increased however without control, every matter is discussed on FB/Social networks meanwhile some matters are even kept secret or only tip of iceberg is known to public in West and especially in USA,. In era of hybrid war PA should have it's own media cell to challenge the false allegations and to counter the malign purposes. 

Previously foreign ministry was bad but now it is worse under Mr Shah Mehmood Qureshi, certainly IK and PA chief perhaps sharing burden of this ministry. 

I am neither paid nor part of any media cell yet felt my duty to voluntarily explain my views. Today I have traveled back to my city from Islamabad there were no masks at Bus station and even in Mercedes there was no social distancing, even police people were enjoying and took no notice of transporters. I feel sad that such issues are ignored mean while petty issues are highlighted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

PradoTLC said:


> Civilized muslim?... i dont recall any civilised muslim using foul language...


Welcome to Pakistan and welcome to pdf.
As i said earlier... Pakistan works on mafia system.
It matters not if some person from foul community use foul language... what matters most is his community.
Today's Pakistan is different, zero moral values and fake nationalism.



ghazi52 said:


> Lt. Col. Muhammad Farooq wife.


Source of your information?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

BATMAN said:


> Welcome to Pakistan and welcome to pdf.




that is ok... Endians are the same.. they get all worked up when they get exposed.


----------

